# Starting medicated FET - part 8!



## Marielou

New home girls!


----------



## skiwizard

Ooooooh! Me first........ me first.  

Hi everyone, how are we all doing.  Enjoying your weekend so far I hope. It's still raining here.  

Trish


----------



## sarah30

Hi Skiwizard 

How r u today?? I feel very pre menstral !! 

Take care Sarah x x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Sarah 

Hows it going? God I wish I was on my 2ww. I hate all this waiting around.  I really want to start planning my new life but Ive got 3 weeks to wait before I can do that.  Will I be pregnant or not? That's the big life changing question. 

I have been feeling incredibly aggressive these last few days.  My poor DS.  Its got to be the HRT, as I am normally such a placid person, apart from when AF is due and then I turn into a bit of a monster. 

Are you taking it easy? What have you been up to these past couple of days?

Trish


----------



## sarah30

Trish 

Over last couple of days I have had ET........bought Harry Potter book........and been reading Harry Potter book   

Sorry to here you feeling hormonal I wasn't to bad on the HRT it the progesterone thats making me feel grotty at the mo !!!

Right gotta go ironing clothes for tonight am going out.

Take Care

Sarah x


----------



## gbnut

Hi all
Carol how did you get on??  Hope you are ok.

Dolores how did you get on??

Trish you will be on 2ww before you know it.

Sarah how you feeling? you enjoying harry?  sarah your DH should be doing the ironing you are ment to be taking it easy!!!!!  

Hollysox  thinking of you .    

Ann how is your little fighter.

Paris are you still with us??

Hi to everyone else

Well had a day at blue water today did a little bit of shopping and then went to see transformers which i was not really looking forward to but it was quite good.  Symptom wise still have af type pains sore hips, cramps, veiney (.)(.) and horrid taste in mouth.  only two more days and i will know!!!

Hope you are all ok.  anyone been doing anything interesting?

Susan x


----------



## kara76

hiya girl i start dr today so here goes again


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Girls  

Susan - Symptoms sound good to me.  Good luck tomorrow, hun. Will be thinking about you. Everything crossed for you both.    I'm getting a little anxious now about my FET. It's the 2ww that I'm really dreading, because of what I can and cant do while looking after DS as normally as possible. 

Carol and Dolores - I'm fearing the worst now girls as we've not heard from you for a couple of days. Please let it be good news.   

Sarah - Any symptoms yet? What have you been doing on your 2ww, resting completely and utterly or just occasionally. I'm getting a bit panicky now as I have my hyperactive DS to look after on my 2ww  and I need some advice, girls, re how much or how little you're all doing on your 2ww, so that I can guage what I should and shouldnt do, if you know what I mean.  

Hollysox -     

Ann - How are you doing on your 2ww? Hope your little embie is snuggling in nicely. 

I've had a very quiet weekend. It's been raining all day and everyday.   I'm afraid I'm not a Harry Potter fan and so havent been reading his last book. I am amazed at how many of you there are out there reading it. FF has never been so quiet. 

Not long to go now. Lining scan is on Friday so we shall see how things are then. Can someone tell me what it is that I am doing now, I've downregged, and Im not stimming, so what am I doing? Thanks.

Bye for now.

Trish x


----------



## drownedgirl

It's a lining check, I presume?


----------



## skiwizard

Thanks drownedgirl 

WAITING!............. that's what I'm doing   ............ it's all we ever seem to do!    

Seriously though, I thought there was a term for it at this stage of a cycle. Maybe not. There seems to be a term for everything else, i.e. stimming/dregging/basting/coasting......


----------



## skiwizard

MEDICATED FET LADIES  

WAITING TO START
TraceyNBaz -Aug/Sept 
Newday - Waiting for 
Levin - Waiting for  

  CYCLING  
KayO - E/T 2nd July 
Bek - E/T 6th July 
ACBICCY - E/T 16th July 
Sarah30 - Lining Scan 16th July - E/T 20th July 
Kara76 - D/R 22nd July 

Hollysox - Lining scan 12th July - E/T (cancelled) 

Skiwizard -Baseline scan 16th July - Lining scan 27th July - ET 31st July
Tracieb - Lining scan 19th July - E/T 24th July 
Drownedgirl - E/T 31st July

 2WW WITH RESULTS  
KayO - 16th July 
Bek - 17th July 
Carol d -19th July  
Dolores - 19th July 
Paris74 -21st July 
Gbnut - 23rd July 
ACBICCY - 1st August 
Sarah30 - 5th August 
Willow07 - 5th August 
Tracieb - 9th August 
Skiwizard - 14th August
Drownedgirl -


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
​


----------



## gbnut

OK have result and it is inconclusive!!!!  With a huge number of 12.  he thinks that I am losing rather than growing .  To go back for another blood test on Wednesday.  This really is crap!!!!!!!

Susan x


----------



## levin

Hi everyone,

Just wondered if i could join you guys. We'll be starting FET sometime in August, probably towards the back end. Just wanted to ask if anyone else is having Med FET but not having to down-reg. Ive been told that when my August AF starts just to start taking Climaval and then about 14-16 days later i should be ready for et, seems a bit quick to me - not that im complaining or anything though cos the thought of not having to inject is brill.
Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kara76

hiya girl

i started dr on sunday

how are you all?


----------



## sarah30

Hi All 

Just a quick update from me before I go to bed...... No symptoms what so ever !!! But it is a little early for symptoms really   

Skiwizard -Have so far spent the first few days of 2ww reading Harry Potter horizontal on the settee   

Take Care All

Sarah xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Sarah 

That sounds like absolute heaven.............  totally and utterly chilled on the sofa with a good book for 2 days. No such luck for me, not with my DS.  My Mum has just said to me on the phone to 'slob it'.   Perhaps I might just do that, for the first few days anyway. 

Lets hope your embies are snuggled up nice and tight and there for the long haul.    

Trish


----------



## dolores

hi everyone,
got a big no no, am really gutted and spent weekend drowning my sorrows, but have now made appointment for fresh cycle and am hoping to begin asap.
bek - i am so so delighted for you, it is such an amazing feeling isn't it? enjoy every moment and look after yourself- get all your vitamins etc. let me know how everything goes at scan etc.wonderful news!
paris- i hear ya- but it will happen for us, there are a few little souls out there with our names on them. our day will come. let me know whay thread you move to so we can keep in touch just in case we coincide with our cycles. just pm me.
to everyone, thank you so much for your support- you are all fantastic, strong women and you should all be so proud of yourselves for your strength, persistence and selfessness, keep going, we'll get there in the end.(that sounded a bit like an oscar speech but you know what i mea
n and i do mean it)
take care
dolores


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Dolores - I am so sorry to hear your news.  It really does knock the wind out of your sales for a bit doesnt it.  Good for you though, getting back out there and trying again.  I wish you all the luck in the world and I hope one day to see a   from you. 

Trish


----------



## kara76

Hi Dolores

im sorry hun

im 2 days in well three really and starting to make some choices such as sex before and after fet

what do you think?


----------



## tracie b

Hi Ladies,

Firstly i want to say   to the ladies who have had a BFN this passed couple of days.

I had FET this morning i had 1 x 10 cell, and and 1x 8 cell put back where they belong today, test date 9th August.

You might be able to help me with something, they were both 4 cell when they were thawed, is it normal to go on that big (10)

Any way good luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days....

trcaie


----------



## KayO

Hi all hope you are all ok.

Sarah30 hope the 2WW isnt driving you too mad!!  

gbnut - fingers crossed for your blood test tomorrow -  

Kara76 - hope your down regging is going ok

skiwizard - not long now everything crossed for you.  

dolores  Sorry to heard about your   hope yu are ok

tracieb - good luck for the next 2 weeks -  

and finally Paris74 if you read this I hope you are ok - thank you for all the support you gave me. 

anyone I have missed  
Kay


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi all, my lining isn't thickening, so everything put back a week, i need to change my ticker

GL everybody

x


----------



## kara76

im so moody today, i always have fun down regging

work sucks


----------



## skiwizard

Thanks ever so much Kay.  How are things with you? I hope you are enjoying every moment of being pregnant. I know you will definitely feel a lot happier about things when you've had your first scan. 

Keep yourself and that/those bab(s) safe. 

Trish


----------



## skiwizard

Drownedgirl - Im sorry things have been delayed for you.  Not too long to wait though.... thankfully.  I hope your lining behaves itself soon. 

Kara - Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit moody. I was the same when I was downregging.  Hopefully it will pass and you will start to feel a bit more normal again.  Im sure the weather isnt helping either. 

Take care.

Trish


----------



## bek

hello.

had another blood test yesterday but had already done a hpt with a negative result so there was no suprise when the call came to say hcg had gone down and the pregnancy was a no go. 

started af today. what is there to say other than i feel ****e. 

wishing you all better luck.

bek xxx


----------



## gbnut

Bek really sorry it has just happended to me as well as my levels have gone down rather than up an dto stop taking all my meds.

Sending     

Life really does suck!!!!!!

Susan x


----------



## kara76

girls 

i am sorry, i had this happen the last cycle too

big hugs....take some time out


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Bek and Susan 

Words fail me at times like this.  I am so sorry for your loss. 

Fertility is very unfair sometimes. Allow yourself some time for tears, and cry it all out, and ease some of that heartache. 

Hugs and kisses to you both.      

Trish


----------



## carol d

Hello Everyone 

Sorry it's taken me so long to let you know how we are but as you will have guessed it was a negative  

It's taken me a week to be able to talk about it with you all as feel I have let everyone down and didn't want to bring you all down with me 

So SORRY to hear about Susan and Dolores news Hope you are ok  

Will pop in and watch how everyone is doing from time to time but it's time for me to move on.

Off to France next month for a well earned chill out

Good Luck to absolutely everyone who is D/R Stimming or on 2WW I know you all will make great mums 

carol xx


----------



## sarah30

Morning all,

*Susan an Dolores* - So sorry  

*Carol d* - So sorry too fo you, you goand rest inf France and prepare for another cycle if that is what you are doing............... I am dreading my test I just have this feeling it hasn't worked !! 

*Skiwizard* - How are you today?

*Bek* - Life is a s*@t!! Hope you are feeling ok babe  

*KayO* - The 2ww is driving me nutty  

*Ann* - Haven't heard much from you lately, How you doing??

Well guys I am day 8 today, yesterday I thought it was all over as I reallt felt like AF was arriving !! Having said that this morning I fell totally normal again. I am absilutely convinced that next week when I test it will be a 

Take Care all

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

try and stay postive hun

anyone down reg at the moment


----------



## Sana in waiting

sorry to gate crash, but i am having a medicated FET and wanted to know wot kind of progesterone levels have to be for the transfer . After 3 days of cyclogest twice a day it is 30.5.....trying to estimate a time to plan things if poss? any help wd b nice! Ta

Sana
x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Girls 

Sarah - Im sorry to hear you're feeling a bit negative.  Lets hope your intuition is wrong and you get your  next week. Try and think positively.  

I had no symptoms or any indication whatsoever, and I even didnt bother testing on the day I was supposed to because I felt it was a waste of time as I was convinced it hadnt work. How wrong was I? 

Well, I had my lining scan today, measuring 10mm, so my ET is going to be Tuesday.  Very nervous about my 2ww though. I hate them so much. 

A big   to everyone else. Will catch up with you all later. 

Bye for now.

Trish


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Sana 

Welcome to the Med FET thread.  I cant help you with your query though I'm afraid.  Hope someone else can help. When you have some dates for your FET let me know and I will add you to our list.

Good luck.  Speak to you again no doubt.

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi all, my lining seems to have thickened and the clinic said my spotting is my cervix. So they thawed 13 of our 2pns, and 9  thawed OK. Tomorrow we find out how many are developing.

Scary!


----------



## skiwizard

That's great news drownedgirl. Fingers crossed for your ikle embies tomorrow. I'm sure you'll get some lovely ones as they are obviously strong and determined. Are you having blasts transferred then? 

Looks like we'll be on the 2ww together. 

Trish


----------



## kara76

how are you all today

i feel stroppy and have maga af pains on and off


----------



## shaz72

Hi Guys, just thought I would pop in and say hi   not really my site any longer but I thought I would say hi and good luck to everyone.    

Drownedgirl - Have been reading your diary so far and pleased to hear your lining has finally got there good luck with ET.  

carol d - think we have cycled together before and im sorry to hear  

skiwizard - Trish All I can say is good luck and thank you for all the support and advice you have given me over the last few weeks,and yes it helps having another perspective.I hope this is your time and will keep everything crossed for you   

Hi to you all going through FET and I hope your dreams comes true,believe in yourselves and PMA too you all    

With love Shaz xx


----------



## Willow07

Hi Everyone,

Do you mind if I join you?  I have been keeping up to date with your board for a while but this is the first time I have posted on this or any FF boards. Not even sure if this message will appear right yet as I am not the most technical person around!

I am so sorry for the recent BFN's -  Susan, Dolores, Carol d and Bek.    I hope you all can find some continued comfort from FF. I am sorry if I have missed anyone else.

I am currently on my 2ww for my 2nd FET.  I have been having various treatments for the last 4 years and hope so much we don't have to go through another BFN.  We had two little embees transferred last Tuesday, one at 8 cell and one at 9 cell and we test on the 5th August.  Our embee's didn't divide again once they were thawed and although the clinic said this wasn't a problem I was wondering if anyone else had heard or experienced this?

Are many other people on the 2 ww?  Sarah- I read you were on day 8 I think? Best of luck    

Lots of love Willow xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

skiwizard said:


> That's great news drownedgirl. Fingers crossed for your ikle embies tomorrow. I'm sure you'll get some lovely ones as they are obviously strong and determined. Are you having blasts transferred then?


We hope so. Got a report today. All 9 are dividing, this morning they were a mixture of 2cell and 4cell, three are grade 1 and the rest are grade 2.

No more news from them until Monday now, when the transfer date will be set.

I'm not sure whether they currently count as day 1 or day 2 embryos. They were frozen on the day of retrieval, I think, and thawed yesterday. Does that mean today is day 1, Wednesday Day 5? Or is today day 2 and Tuesday day 5? They have left it open whether transfer will be Tuesday or Wednesday, which is all the more confusing.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi drownedgirl 

Lets hope they continue to do well over the weekend and carry on dividing nicely.  I would say that whatever day they are thawed is counted as Day 1. I have 14pn embryos (thawed on the day of retrieval too) and also 4 x 3-Day embryos. They will thaw 6 of the pn ones on the day which them makes it Day 1. 

We might well be having our ETs on the same day.  I am having mine at 12.15pm. 

Lets hope your little ones are warm and safe very soon. 

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

skiwizard said:


> I have 14pn embryos (thawed on the day of retrieval too) and also 4 x 3-Day embryos. They will thaw 6 of the pn ones on the day which them makes it Day 1.
> 
> We might well be having our ETs on the same day.  I am having mine at 12.15pm.


What stage will yours be put back? They'll thaw them Tues and put them straight in?


----------



## skiwizard

Hi drownedgirl 

Yeah, they thaw them on the morning of Tuesday and pop 2 of them back in at Midday. I did discuss blast transfers with them but they didnt think it would be any good for me. Not totally sure why not, but at the time he seemed convincing enough for me not to continue down that line. I wish I could remember why not now. 

Trish


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Willow 

Welcome to the Med FET thread.  I have added you to the list which is on the 1st page of this thread (3). There arent many of us on here.  It was pretty busy a couple of weeks ago, but we've had a run of bad luck and far too many  so we need to change that.  You have had quite a rough time of it over the past 4 years.  Lets hope that will all change. 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Speak to you again soon. 

Trish


----------



## Willow07

Thanks for the welcome.  How is everyone today?  

Drownedgirl - great news about your 9 embees!   Sending lots of positive vibes for Monday     

Skiwizard - Trish not long till Tuesday   Also sending you lots of positive vibes    

Kara76 - how are feeling today?  Saw your post that you weren't feeling good yesterday.

Sarah - how are you today?  Hope you are feeling    Wishing you lots and lots of  

How is everyone else?

I am on Day 5 post ET and am trying so hard to stay positive.  My friend gave me a great Natal Hypotherapy CD which I have been doing twice a day    Not sure about symptoms, I have had some mild cramping and a little bit of nausea but not sure if that's all the medication.  

I'm off to do the CD again!! Hope everyone has a good day and wishing everyone  's

Lots of love Willow


----------



## kara76

willow

fingers crossed hunni

im feeling very tired today and a little odd

any tips on what i can do to help all this?

im willing to try anything


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi everyone

just got back from cornwall/somerset - was lovely relaxing week.  rained most of it - but got to see the eden project, longleat safari park and cheddar gorge - stayed in some lovely places too.

I was a bit of a naughty girl on friday - was only 12 days after et and i did a test - it wsa negative so i am not holding out much hope for a pg this time.  the reason i did it was because i have terrible period pains like i am about to have the mother of all bleeds - so i wanted to see if there was a hint but there wasnt.  I also feel great so dont think there are any pregnancy hormones raging through this bod !

Mind you because we have been away for a week and had such a lovely time i do feel ready to face the world again.  Official test date isnt until wednesday so i will keep the PMA until then but am fairly sure it will be a no go and so i am ready prepared.

How is everyone else ?

xxx


----------



## Willow07

Good Evening Ladies,

Kara - sorry to hear you are feeling odd hunny.  Am I right in thinking you are 8 days away from your baseline scan?  Are you on much medication?  I know throughout my treatment the medication makes me feel quite peculiar.  I find that lots of positive thinking and visualising a happy outcome at the end really helps me and a little something nice to eat.  Treating ourselves should never be underestimated!   

Acbiccy - glad you have had a nice week away.  As they say its never over until it's over so I'm sending you lots of     for Wednesday.  You never know what 2 days can bring.  I think it's really great that you are being positive.

 to everyone else 

Lots of love Willow xxxx


----------



## kara76

willow

yep almost dr, just on suprecur at the moment but that will change soon and i will get the dreaded hrt, i did suffer with that too last time, the dr for me is always hard

hope af turns up now


----------



## tracie b

Bubbles 177
Online


Gender: 
Posts: 157
18.00 credits

View Inventory
Send Fun credits to tracie b




Barrowford, Lancashire 


    Re: JUL/AUG 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX 
« Reply #443 on: Today at 14:08 »    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Everyone,

No symptoms for me 

The only very, very strange thing happening to me is the most awfull nightmares, i had 1 Friday, then a different 1 on Sat, and a different one again last night, whats all that about!! Never had them before!!!  

Best Wishes to everybody...

Tracie x


----------



## tracie b

OOPS!! ignor the top bit, i dont know what happened there LOL!!!


----------



## gbnut

Tracie i have blown you some bubbles.  The knightmares could be from cyclogest if you are on that.  I had really bad ones but they stopped when i went onto gestone.  Are you working while on 2ww to keep your mind occupied.  

Ann thinking of u hun hope your result changes.

Susan x


----------



## tracie b

Hi Susan,

Yes i am working, i only had an afternoon off after ET..... 

Thanks for the bubbles!!!

Tracie x


----------



## Sana in waiting

wonderin if any of u have been changed from cyclogest to gestone injections as levels were not goin up but down? and has anyone gone onto get a bfp with such a thing?


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

I hope you're all doing ok and that you had a wonderful weekend. Finally some sunshine which I hope has put a smile back on your faces.  It was getting a bit depressing. 

Well tomorrow has nearly arrived.  I honestly didnt think it would.  But it has, and ET is at midday.   They will be calling me at 9am to tell me how my frosties are doing. 

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.  I will be in touch again when my little uns are safely where they belong. 

Take care of yourselves everyone. 

Trish


----------



## kara76

omg trish good luck


----------



## drownedgirl

Trish, we really are buddies! My ET is 1pm tomorrow. DP got a message from the clinic, while I was out at the pics earlier.

4 embryos were early blastocysts today, day 4, and should be fully formed tomorrow. The other 5 look promising.  None fell by the wayside.

So that's great news.


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

This is just a quick one from me as I am at work. Yesterday I had a change of discharge (Sorry TMI) and was worrying that AF was on its way. So after discussion with one of the consultants I work with I took 3 test from work and did one last night (naughty girl, I shouldn’t be testing till the weekend!!)

Well the good news is that a positive came up really quickly……………….. I am not being too happy at the moment as it was early to test but will be testing again on Friday and if I get the same result I will be celebrating properly.

I hope everyone is well, I have a day off tomorrow so will hopefully get chance to catch up with everyone easier.

Take care

Sarah X X


----------



## drownedgirl

Oh sarah, that's fantastic!


----------



## Willow07

Hi Everyone,

Trish & Drownedgirl - thinking about you both today for your ET's.  Sending you lots and lots of      Will look out later for your posts.  

Sarah30 - OMG that' fantastic news a    Congratulations!  I know you said you wanted to wait till Friday to celebrate properly but I think it's brilliant news so well done!    Did you have any symptoms?

Tracie - how are you bearing up on the 2ww?  Hope the knightmares have stopped?  The medication can do strange things.

Kara - how's the dr going?  Hope you are feeling better?  

Sana - sorry  can't answer your question as I am on the Cyclogest.

 to everyone else.

It is a week today sine I had ET and I am feeling a little low today.  I am driving myself mad trying to symptom spot    I've been having mild cramping but yesterday I didn't have much apart from during the night when I got a sharp pain    Not sure what if anything is going on.  I test on Sunday so not long to wait.  The 2ww is so hard  

Sending everyone lots of love,   &  
Willow xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Just very quickly before I have to leave for the hospital. 

Sarah - That's fantastic news.  I really hope it stays a  for you both.    

Willow - thanks hun, its much appreciated. Bless you. 

Kara - thanks to you too darls, very sweet of you 

drownedgirl -  a real cycle buddy - yipeeee!    hun, I hope it goes really well for you. Fingers crossed and lucky vibes. 

Susan - Hi, how are you sweetheart? 

Sana - Hiya. How are you doing? 

I will catch up with you all again soon. 

Trish


----------



## tracie b

I agree Sarah, sounds good to me  

Tracie x


----------



## skiwizard

drownedgirl - how did you get on? 

I now have 3 grade 1, 2-cell embryos safely on board. They defrosted 8 pn embryos last night which was news to me, I thought they'd be thawed this morning, anyway, 4 didnt make it , one was struggling and 3 were great.

3 embies was decided as an option at the very last minute, I didnt even know I could have 3 transferred. Anyway, it all went fantastically well and so now we start the dreaded 2ww.  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're doing ok. Will catch up soon. 

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi all, quick report as i am in bed now and desperate for a nap.

When we arrived at the clinic the embryologist was virtually jumping up and down with excitement and the dr said our blasts were the best they'd ever had. It was hard to pick the two best ones, in fact! Let's hope it works this time.

I'll put some pics on my blog.


----------



## Willow07

Trish & Drownedgirl

Congratulations on being PUPO!!    Fantastic news for you both 

Well done for getting to the  Wishing you both the very best of luck and sending you tons and tons of  &    for the next 2 weeks.  Have you got test days confirmed?

Lots of love Willow  xxx


----------



## kara76

well done girls

now the 2ww madness begins lol

af has arrived today and i do feel a little better just emotional now lol

i remember last time the hrt made me feel yuck, anyone had this?


----------



## ACBICCY

Morning all

even though i had already given you a sneaky preview of the answer, just thought i would let you know that we didnt get a positive this morning.  I dived out of bed this morning with my first wee to give it the very best chance but not even a pimple on the test, I will call my unit later to find out how quickly we can go again.

We are away in the van this weekend with craigs family - so i am glad i bought some proper cider back from somerset with me - going to live it up this weekend !!! 

Kara - I felt rotten when i first started the HRT, but got better as i went along

xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Willow07 said:


> It is a week today sine I had ET and I am feeling a little low today.


I remember hitting the doldrums feeling very negative a week after my fresh transfer. I guess it's normal. Time really drags, eh? hang in there!


----------



## drownedgirl

ACBICCY said:


> just thought i would let you know that we didnt get a positive this morning. I dived out of bed this morning with my first wee to give it the very best chance but not even a pimple on the test, I will call my unit later to find out how quickly we can go again.


I'm so sorry. I hope you can enjoy the cider, at least.You think you'll start another fresh cycle asap? x


----------



## drownedgirl

Willow07 said:


> Have you got test days confirmed?


11 days time, they said, as it was blasts.


----------



## sarah30

Good Morning Ladies

How are you all today?

Willow - Fingers crossed for your 2ww, mild cramping is good I had that. I was so low in mood on Monday when my discharge was looking like AF was gonna come. I am glad I decided to test early as it picked me up again!!           

Tracie - Hope your nightmares have settled babe.

Trish - WOW    3 x Grade 1s that fantastic, good luck with it hun.      

drownedgirl - your blast look lovely (not that I am an expert  ) good luck with it, only 11 days to wait     

Kara - Yes HRT makes me feel like death warmed up, but my symptoms now are starting to be more pregnancy related I think, sore boobs, indegestion, nausea and bad tiredness !!

Ann - What can I say, I am so sorry      Enjoy your cider and remember our clininc is one of he best so you will be pregnant with you next fresh cycle. Keep me updated babe as its been lovely to meet you.

Take Care all

Sarah xx


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi everyone

I have spoken to my unit and i cant start again for three cycles !!  That has really gutted me - will now be october before i can start again.  I wasnt expecting that !

They like you to be rid of all the drugs before starting again - so looks like i will have a summer on the wine after all !!

I have the courage at the moment - wont have it by then and it will be traumatic again - life is such a bummer isnt it !

I will try harder to lose weight this time though - will be nice and fit ready for next cycle  

xxx


----------



## sarah30

Ann - Our clinics a bugger for that, don't know why they expect you to wait 16 days to test and 3 months to try again, none of the other clinincs do??

Sarah xx


----------



## tracie b

I can beat that!
Im at St Mary's in Manchester, and they make me wait 17 DAYS before testing, its torture, most clinics are 14 days.....  

Tracie x


----------



## sarah30

wow day 17 !!! thats crazy !!!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

my clinic say 16days and no need to wait between cycle

funny how things are so different between clinic

i feel crap today but my parent dog is a little better she has cancer and its a matter of time.....but she is happy and in no pain yet....they thought that they may have to put her to sleep but she was good yesterday thank god, i was so upset.....they won't until they have too


----------



## tracie b

Hi Kara,

I have to dogs myself, (cady & luca) i cant imagine what you are going through...

Thinking of you

Tracie x


----------



## Willow07

Its nice to see lots of chatter on the board since yesterday   After our last FET we had to wait 16 weeks before we got our appointment to discuss what had happened!  Luckily we knew we wanted a break before trying again, not sure how long it would have taken if we had wanted to start straight away...at least 16 weeks anyway!  

Acbiccy - I'm so sorry your BFN was confirmed this morning   It really is so horrible.  Make sure you fully enjoy that cider!    I hope the time passes quickly for you before your next cycle too.  Sending you lots of love  

Kara - the HRT makes me feel yuk too although I think the dr made me feel worse so once I stopped that after ET the HRT didn't make me feel too bad.  Each cycle has been different for me so maybe your symptoms will be better this time.  Fingers crossed for you.  I was very sorry to read about your dog, it must be very difficult for you  

Drownedgirl - thanks for your words of encouragement.  It really helps when people know what you are going through.  I hope you have enjoyed your first day of being PUPO?  Are you able to take it easy for a few days?

Sarah - thanks also for your kind words.  This is my fourth   through IVF and I thought it might get easier...HA!  Are you letting yourself enjoy your   yet?  Have you resisted doing another test? 

Trish - how has your first day of being PUPO been?

Tracie - how are you feeling during your 2WW?  Hope the knightmares have stopped.  Sending you lots of lots of    &  

Hi to anyone else I've missed.

I had even more cramping feelings last night.  I went from being convinced it was   to not being at all sure what it was.  It is very worrying, I hope so so much it is not    I've been feeling very bloated too.  It will be so hard to take another BFN.  Only time will tell I suppose.        

Lots of love Willow xx


----------



## drownedgirl

Willow07 said:


> Drownedgirl - thanks for your words of encouragement. It really helps when people know what you are going through. I hope you have enjoyed your first day of being PUPO? Are you able to take it easy for a few days?


Only today, really. Little DG is at the minders. And I must admit I have done some washing and a bit of tidying and did a Sainbusrys order. The FET came as a bit of a surprise, I thought it would get cancelled, or would be later this week. So the house is a bit of a mess, and I don't feel sorted for going on holiday, Friday


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi Everyone

I can have a review appointment on the 28th August - thats not so long to wait - then i will probably be started drugs in october with ec/et at end of oct/beginning of november - I am sure it will fly by - we are very busy for next six weekends so will be mid september before i know it !!  I am convinced it will be third time lucky  

Sarah - as you said previously we do have one of the best clinics and their reasoning for the wait is to let your body recover from the drugs and make sure it is in good working order before trying again so we have the best possible chance - whilst i am gutted i suppose i should be happy that they arent just trying to make a quick penny, gives me time to save a bit as well - credit card already in melt down !!

I am going to write to all and sundry tonight about the cost of IVF - whilst i am in a "go get them" mood !!

love to everyone else

ann
xxxx


----------



## skiwizard

ACBICCY - I am so sorry to hear its a negative result for you this time.  But great that you can start again so soon.  It sounds a long way off but as you say you're busy for the next 6 weekends and also you need to allow your body time to get back to normal.   Hope your follow-up appointment goes well for you on the 28th. 

Willow - Hi hun. First day of PUPO has been very relaxed. Only a little bit of movement throughout the day and that was to tidy up after DS a bit before I break my neck. I also made the dinner, well warmed it up in the microwave as I prepared meals for the next couple of days to save me cooking over a hot stove. 

Drownedgirl - Hi there, howz my cycle buddy? Are you feeling ok?

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

I forgot to take my progynova this morning, aaargh. there was a 36 hour gap. Is this a disaster, do you think? AARGH!


----------



## ACBICCY

Morning everyone

I must be the only early riser out of us all !!  

I am off today, having a new hairdo and packing the van for a weekend away with his family, his brother coming over from wales to go camping with us too - so all 3 brothers going to be together - youngest one has only gone and invited the MIL & FIl as well !!   

A weekend with them is something i am not prepared for !!  if i upset them whilst in a drunken state tough !!!

I have a question though - not sure if anyone can help.  It is now 19 days since ET and i still havent got my period, I stopped taking drugs on tuesday night - how long should it be ??  I think i will do another pg test before going on a bender to make sure but am worried now that it hasnt arrived ??

hope everyone else has a great weekend

love to all

ann
xxxx


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

Well havetested again and yes it is still     so hee comes the celebration dance now

           

Take Care

Sarah xx


----------



## tracie b

Woo hoo .....    

Tracie x


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi Sarah

Thats great news - will have a little bevvy for you later xxx


----------



## sarah30

Ann 

If you are having a drink for me it will need to be a crateful    

Have a lovely break

Sarah xx


----------



## Sana in waiting

hi all,

congrats to sarah!! I had my ET at ARGC on the 1st of aug.

sana


----------



## drownedgirl

Sarah! Brilliant!  xxx


----------



## Willow07

Morning Everyone,

Sarah - woo hoo!  Congratulations on your confirmed    I am so so happy for you.         

Sana - congratulations for your ET on the 1st. Welcome to being PUPO!! Sending you tons of   and   for your   

Wishing you both a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Acbiccy - really sorry I can't help with your question as last time my   started as soon as I came off the tablets.  Hope you are doing ok and have a lovely holiday.

Drownedgirl - how are you?  I just saw your post about your missed tablet.  I really don't think missing one will cause any problems.  My friend said she forgot hers and took them late etc and she is now pregnant with twins!  How is the   going for you?  Sending you lots of    &  

Trish - haven't seen you on the board for a while.  Are you doing ok?  Come back we miss you!  Hope you are bearing up over the  ?  

Kara - hows those HRT tablets going?  Hope you are feeling better than last time?

Tracie - how are you?  How long till you test?  

Hi to anyone else I've missed, hope everyone is doing ok?

I have had a strange few days.  I've had more cramp and a bad stomach on Thursday which resulted in me having to run to the loo 3 times....TMI     Not sure what that was about.   Probably my body saying arrggghhhh to all these tablets etc.  Have also felt hot    Well this time tomorrow I should know either way and I have to say I am very scared.  Each time I think about testing my stomach flips but I am trying my best to stay calm.  You think after 5 years you would get used to it but it doesn't get any easier.  

Anyway my FF friends I hope you all have a good day.

Lots of love Willow   xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Sarah -  hun.  Im so pleased to hear its a confirmed  . How amazing do you feel right now? Try and stay calm, stress-free and positive. 

Willow - Im still around hun, just trying to cope with the 2ww and look after my DS at the same time........... not easy.  WOW! Test day tomorrow for you.  How are you feeling? Do you feel pregnant? Some women just know when they are? Good luck for tomorrow hun.   Fingers crossed for you.  Sending you   and 

ACBICCY - Hi hun, has AF arrived yet? Mine was four days after I stopped all my meds. 

drownedgirl - How are you feeling? What have you been up to? I have been trying to rest but it has been a bit difficult at times. I keep tidying up and I should really just leave it, but us women cant do that. Men can. 

Kara - how are you hun? Feeling any better yet. Hope so.  How is your parents dog? Its so sad.  I had to have my cat put down lasy year. I'd had her 18 years. I miss her so much  I also had to have my gorgeous big floppy rabbit put down too last year. He got myxomatosis, that dreadful man-made disease that kills off rabbits. I was devastated.  I still have a rabbit and a cat left.

Tracieb - Hows your 2ww going? Feeling positive? I hope so. Good luck for the 9th.  Sending some positive vibes and fairydust.    

Have a good weekend everyone. Speak soon.

Trish


----------



## babybug

Hi everyone, please can i join you   ?
I am currently on the pill for my first medicated FET and am having abit of a panicky moment  
i have now been told by clinic that i have to be on pill for 2 months and ET has been moved to oct now instead of sept , anyway my dillemma is the diary estimates ET as 5th oct but i am going on holiday 6th oct ??   i dont mind being away for 2ww as am going to a hotel and will be able to put my feet up etc but what if we come to thawing embryos on the 5th and they say that they cant do ET 5th and have to do 6th or 7th? how likely is it please?? does anybody know or is it planned for 5th and will be 5th?? agghhhh i am stuck as my parents dont know we are going through tx and it is them we are going on holiday with !!!
thanks , sorry to join you and rant and panic already thanks babybug xx
p.s hello and goodluck and congratulations on bfp s


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Babybug 

Welcome to the Med FET thread. 

This is a dilemma, as with most clinics they can only ever give an estimate because it is based on the results of your lining scan and blood tests. The 5th October is a Friday but it could well happen on the Saturday or the Sunday (not at my clinic because they dont do ETs over the weekends). Does your clinic definitely do them on weekends? If so, it could well happen at the weekend.  It's very difficult to know what to do Babybug.  You should mention that you are going on holiday on the 6th so that they are aware of it. 

Dont stress about it though hun, yeah, Im sure it will all work out if they are aware you're going away. They may be able to sort something out. 

Take care.

Trish


----------



## tracie b

Oh Dear!!!  

For some reason i did a test yesterday and it came up negative, i am day 12, my test day is Friday, but not holding out much hope.

Tracie x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Tracie 

It could still perhaps be a bit too early.  You hear of ladies doing HPTs and having only a faint line appear, which gets stronger as the pregnancy hormone is released. You tested 5 days earlier than scheduled which is a long time.

Hun, keep away from any more tests until test day and try and keep positive.       

  ​Trish


----------



## skiwizard

skiwizard said:


> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> TraceyNBaz -Aug/Sept
> Newday - Waiting for
> Levin - Waiting for
> 
> CYCLING
> KayO - E/T 2nd July
> Bek - E/T 6th July
> ACBICCY - E/T 16th July
> Sarah30 - Lining Scan 16th July - E/T 20th July
> Kara76 - D/R 22nd July  Baseline scan 6th August
> Babybug D/R August E/T 5th October (tbc)
> 
> Hollysox - Lining scan 12th July - E/T (cancelled)
> 
> Skiwizard -Baseline scan 16th July - Lining scan 27th July - ET 31st July
> Tracieb - Lining scan 19th July - E/T 24th July
> Drownedgirl - E/T 31st July
> 
> Sana - E/T 1st August
> 
> 2WW WITH RESULTS
> KayO - 16th July
> Bek - 17th July
> Carol d -19th July
> Dolores - 19th July
> Paris74 -21st July
> Gbnut - 23rd July
> ACBICCY - 1st August
> Sarah30 - 5th August
> Willow07 - 5th August
> Tracieb - 9th August
> Skiwizard - 14th August
> Drownedgirl - 11th August
> Sana - 11th August
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
> ​


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

baseline for me tomorrow thank god as these flushes are so bad now

parents dog is ok and a lot brighter.

so tired and im work so only a quick post


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon Guys

Anyone heard from willow Its her test day today isn't it??

Sarah xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Sarah 

No nothing from Willow.  Beginnng to fear the worst now. 

Hope all is well with you Sarah.  No news from me, just plodding along in my 2ww feeling very little in the way of symptoms.  Not going mad this time, Im feeling incredibly calm. 

I bet you're looking forward to your scan arent you? I'm so pleased for you and DH. 

Bye for now.

Trish


----------



## sarah30

Hiya Skiwizard

I had no symptoms during the 2ww !!! so keeping things crossed for you    I still have no symtoms now !!!

Following my experience last time I now getting paranoid  

Take Care

Sarah x

Hope Willow is ok  x x


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all well.  Still no news from willow - hope all is well.

AF arrived and wasnt too pleasant, passed something very strange - not seen anything like it before so now i wonder if baby did have a grow but just didnt implant.  I had lots of clots for first few hours as well but then settled into normal period.

Had quite a few bevvies as well - but suffered yesterday adn spent whole day in bed  

Day 1 of diet and fitness regime today - need to lose about 2 stone (4 would be better - but thats probably pushing it !!!)  Has had a kick start though with being ill yesterday - couldnt eat much  

Anyway - better get ready for work so will speak to all you lovely ladies later

xxxxx


----------



## Willow07

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I didn't post yesterday.  Thank you for your messages and concern.

Unfortunately we got another    It was absolutely heartbreaking as I was convinced it had worked.  Although I had pains they felt so different, a bit like sharp pains and not at all like AF.  Also was bloated, felt hot, sick and generally pregnant I guess.  Very different to the last 3 attempts.  IVF is so so cruel as not only does the medications make you feel things but I am convinced that your mind plays tricks on you and makes your body feel what you want it to feel.

We have had to go to the hospital this morning to have a blood test, really didn't want to go.  They test to see if there was any HCG present at all so I suppose it will be good for us to know.  Need to call at 4pm for the result.  They have also managed to get us a last minute appointment with the consultant tomorrow so we can have a discussion about things. 

DH and I have been talking about what we do now.  No frosties left.  We will try a fresh cycle again as that time may be our time.  The question is where?  We have been with our clinic for 4 years and it may be time to move on.  Also thinking about trying somewhere that offers further testing to investigate why embryos don't implant.  Our clinic mentioned this morning that 2 fresh IVF's and 2 FET is not classed as 'repeated failures' as it sometimes takes many times before you get a positive result. So maybe it is too soon for further investigation, I just don't know.

Its just so hard when you have been trying for so long.  Your heart breaks a little more with each disappointment.  

It's funny how the pains I felt 2 days ago which I was sure were implantation pains etc are now definitely AF pains.  My mind I think had dropped it's tricks.

Thank you for all your support over the last few weeks, it really does make a huge difference.  If you don't mind I would like to stick around to see all those BFP's come through.  I have a good feeling there are a few out there for this board soon.  

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world.
Lots of love Willow xxxx


----------



## sarah30

Willow

I am so sorry hun        thinking of you. Take you time when decidingwhat to do?

Take CAre

Sarah x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Willow

I'm so sorry it didnt work for you.  Its such sad news hunny, especially when you've almost convinced yourself that its worked and then to find out that it hasnt........ its just devastating.   I did exactly the same last time. 

Take care of yourself and I wish you all the best with your fresh cycle if that's what you decide to do, maybe at a new Clinic. I admire your strength and determination, I really do, and I pray your dreams come true next time. 

 &  

Trish


----------



## sarah30

Morning Skiwizard

How are you feeling today?

Not long to testing now    

Sarah xx


----------



## Sana in waiting

Hello,

I did a Acon 10miu test today (day 11) and got a bfn due for bloods on dat which will be day 15. Absolutely no symptoms this time. 

Am already planning ahead things if this doesnt wk out like I might have to have a fresh cycle or maybe try clomid with monitoring (finances).

Sana
x


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

baseline yesterday went well lining was 2.8 so now im taking my pills too

sana fingers crossed for you

willow any news on your bloods

im starting to worry now more about the 2ww i just hate it


----------



## Willow07

Afternoon Ladies,

Thank you for your kind messages.  I am feeling better today, still   but better.  How is everyone?

Sana - sorry your result wasn't positive this morning but I think it is still early days.  You could very well get your BFP on Saturday as that is 4 days away yet.  Fingers crossed     I know it's hard but try and stay away from the little sticks  

Got the bloods back yesterday and it was a definite   as the level was less than 1.  We have also been to an appointment with the consultant this afternoon to discuss things.  DH and I have been trying to consider all the options, another fresh IVF or any alternatives?  It was reassuring to hear the consultant say that she doesn't think we are anyway near the end of our journey.  She in fact thought we should try Clomid again as when we have looked again I only ovulated 2/6 times when I took it 3.5 years ago.  She explained that she doesn't think there is any other reason why we are not getting pregnant apart from I don't ovulate.  She was actually hopeful that if we could alter that we could get pregnant naturally!!!  Very strange to hear after so long of TTC.  Apparently because I am 3 stone lighter and have changed my lifestyle since taking Clomid last time it may be different this time    It is hard to get my head round but it would be fantastic if something could happen without IVF.  I have a prescription for 2 months and another appointment for November for it to be reviewed.  If indeed I do ovulate she seemed to think that Clomid would be the best way forward and IVF might not be the answer.  

Its all a lot to think about but the way I see it at the moment is I could try for three months and then if it doesn't work IVF is always there  

How are the 2ww'ers getting on?  Sending you lots of   &  

Lots of love
Willow xx


----------



## Sana in waiting

Willow - ur consultation was the answer i had been looking for the whole morning!!!!!!!!! i have the same problem as you I dont ovulate on my own. Gdluck and it sounds so sensible and great on the pocket for a lil while.

Thanks for the advice!

Sana
x


----------



## skiwizard

Willow - Hi hun.  That sounds like a wonderful plan  Fingers crossed they are able to alter things for you and get you ovulating asap and that Clomid works for you.  How lovely would that be to have a natural BFP.  

Sana - I am so sorry to hear you had a negative result today. Try and keep away from those peesticks until you test again on Saturday.    

Kara - hi hun, good news about your lining scan. Lets hope the pills do there magic and your lining gets nice and thick for that ET. The 2ww is a killer for sure.  

Tracieb - Hi hun, how are you doing? Please try and keep positive. Its still a while yet before Friday. Fingers crossed you get your .   

Still nothing to report from me apart from the occasional tingle and twinge. Ive not had anymore buzzy, rushing kind of sensation through my body that I experienced this morning while trying to sleep, which made me feel really nauseous, so maybe that was just an unexplained one-off. 

Take care everyone. Love to you all. 

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

hi all, am lurking here on my pda in sunny Wales.



xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi drownedgirl, how are you doing?  You sound as though you're having a lovely relaxing time in sunny Wales. 

Hows the 2ww going? Are you thinking about it much?  

Enjoy the rest of your week away. 

   

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

skiwizard said:


> Hows the 2ww going? Are you thinking about it much?


We'll, I'm definitely PUPO, for eg am lounging in bed with a cuppa, letting the cyclogest absorb is my excuse, and dp got up with ds.

I am feeling very relaxed but also fatiigued, so lucky we're on hols. How are you?,x


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi girls. It worked!! We got our BFP. I can hardly believe it. I texted a test pic to Hobbesy for her birthday. 

My pda battery is a bit low, but full details are on my 2ww diary and my blog.

I'll charge my battery and back later, best wishes to you all.  xx


----------



## kara76

well done

many congratulations


----------



## skiwizard

drownedgirl on your wonderful     

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

Still a huge way to go, after 7 miscarriages. Skiwizard, everything crossed for you now! xx


----------



## skiwizard

Thanks alot drownedgirl.  I need all the positivity I can get! I dont think its worked for us this time though sadly. 

I hope everything goes well for you over the coming weeks and months. Lets hope this is your time. 

Take care.

Trish


----------



## sarah30

[fly]WOOHOO CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP DROWNED GIRL[/fly]

HERES TO A HEALTHY 8 MONTHS !!!!!!          

LOVE SARAH X X


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi Everyone

Well done drownedgirl we are all over the moon 

xxxxx


----------



## GC

Hi Guys,

I'm going i for my transfer tomorrow at 13.00, the clinic have phoned to say that out of 4 frosties 2 have survived and they haven't drooped any cells which is good, but i am still scared in case they don't divide!! x


----------



## tracie b

Hi Girls,

Just thought i would let you know its a   for us (again...)

Well done to everybody who has done it, best wishes to all who are waiting....

Tracie


----------



## ACBICCY

Oh Tracie

I know how that feels and am really sorry, try to keep your chin up and focus on something else for a few days - we are all here if you need us.

GC - thats great news you have 2 - will be keeping everything crossed for a great divide 

xxx


----------



## skiwizard

Tracie I am so sorry to hear your news.    How devastating for you both.  It's just the worst news ever.  We're all here for you if you need to rant.  

CG - Great news on your 2 embies making it. No one knows if they will continue to divide, we all just hope and pray that they do.    hun. Come and join the 2wwers.  

Trish


----------



## Willow07

Woo hoo Drownedgirl  A huge congratulations on your  !!  I am thrilled for you and wish you a happy and healthy 8 months.         

I am so sorry Tracie for your BFN     It really is so hard, be kind to yourself.  Sending you lots of   

Kara great news about your lining and starting the tablets.  Hope you are feeling ok on them?

GC great news on your     Wishing you all the best for ET tomorrow  

Trish try and stay   hun.  I know it's hard but you are still PUPO and there is every chance you will get your BFP!  Sending you tons of    &   

Sarah how is pregnancy treating you?  Hope you are feeling well?


Well horrid   turned up but on the positive it means that I will be starting on the Clomid tomorrow.  It's very odd when you have been in IVF world for so long!  Will have to great used to   again    

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sending everyone love and  
Willow xxxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

I hope you dont mind me joining in. Im due to start my 1st FET, i had ec on 31st may and due to OHSS i couldnt have et. 
I have my prostap jab on tuesday and not sure what to expect this time round. I hope to chat to you all soon.

Sam xx


----------



## dippy3

Hi all can I please join. We will start DR on 28 Aug we have 7 frosties waiting. 
To all lots of hugs and   .
Love
Donna


----------



## drownedgirl

Tracie, so sorry at ypur BFN. It's so upsetting. Trish, I hope for a BFP for you!

xx


----------



## skiwizard

CG -  Welcome hun.   with your ET at 1pm today.  Let me know when your test day is and I will add you to our Med FET List. 

 Dippy3  Welcome hun to the Med FET Thread.   with your downregging on the 28th. I will add you to our List. 

 Sam  Welcome hun to the Med FET Thread. When you have some dates let me know and I will add you too to the List.  

What a lot of newbies. 

Trish


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi Sam & Dippy

Great to have new members - I am technically no longer a member but hey who cares - more the merrier !!

Good luck to everyone. 

Hope everyone enjoying the sun, i am off to skeg tonight - might enjoy a little glass of wine too !!

xxxxx


----------



## skiwizard

skiwizard said:


> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> TraceyNBaz -Aug/Sept
> Newday - October
> Levin - Waiting for
> Dippy3 - D/R 28th August
> 
> 
> CYCLING
> KayO - E/T 2nd July
> Bek - E/T 6th July
> ACBICCY - E/T 16th July
> Sarah30 - Lining Scan 16th July - E/T 20th July
> Kara76 - D/R 22nd July  Baseline scan 6th August
> Babybug D/R August E/T 5th October (tbc)
> 
> Hollysox - Lining scan 12th July - E/T (cancelled)
> 
> Skiwizard -Baseline scan 16th July - Lining scan 27th July - ET 31st July
> Tracieb - Lining scan 19th July - E/T 24th July
> Drownedgirl - E/T 31st July
> Sana - E/T 1st August
> CG - E/T 10th August
> Sam - E/T (tbc)
> Ready4Family - (tbc)
> 
> 
> 2WW WITH RESULTS
> KayO - 16th July
> Bek - 17th July
> Carol d -19th July
> Dolores - 19th July
> Paris74 -21st July
> Gbnut - 23rd July
> ACBICCY - 1st August
> Sarah30 - 5th August
> Willow07 - 5th August
> Tracieb - 9th August
> Drownedgirl - 11th August
> Sana - 11th August
> Skiwizard - 14th August
> Manicmum - 22nd August
> 
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
> ​


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Can I join you?  Wasn't sure whether to wait or not to join since I won't be starting for a month but thought I'd still join now and get to know all of you.

A bit of history on me...Dh and I have a son thanks to the miracle of IVF.  We had 4 frosties left from that cycle and started our journey for a sibling this past March.  Our first FET resulted in a positive pregnancy but was short lived.  We then tried FET again in May which resulted in a negative.  We just completed IVF again and got another negative and now have 5 frosties waiting.

My doctor wants me to take a month break to give my body a rest so I'm on birth control for 3 weeks and then will start the meds to build up the lining (will be early Sept).  Our transfer should be mid Sept.

This is all such a rollercoaster and scary as there's no reason for our failed attempts.  Especially this last cycle where our embryos are all 7 and 8 cells and grade 1s (with one grade 2).  Am so hoping that one of those remaining ones will become a beautiful healthy child.

Wishing all of you many positive vibes and babydust and looking forward to getting to know you (and talk with some of you who we already know each other).  
PS - That last sentence didn't come out right.  I mean that I already know some of you...not that I look forward to talking with only some of you that I already know  ha ha


----------



## Sana in waiting

I finally got my bfp tday on a +/- clearblue goin for blds tmrw so will let u know wot happens then am nervous!


----------



## skiwizard

Sana on finally getting that   I'm delighted for you hun. Good luck with the your bloods tomorrow.  

 Ready - Welcome aboard hunny.  Hoping and praying that your dream comes true this time.   

ACBICCY - Hi hun.  Good to hear from you again.  You're welcome on here anytime.  Hope you're doing ok. Enjoy your holiday.   

Well still nothing much to report on my 2ww. No symptoms that I can say might be a good sign as they are all incredibly similar to  and Im not feeling too hopeful now though, I have to admit. Still 4 days to go. WILL THIS NIGHTMARE EVER END.   

Look after yourselves. 

Trish


----------



## hayleyS

Hello can i come and join you all. I have just finished downregging and have started my progynova tablets yesterday. I have a lining scan on the 20th with a provisional date of the 24th August for ET. We have 9 frosties and are hoping to get 1 to blast as we are haveing SET this time after losing my twin boys at 18+2 in may this year to IC and Group B strep.
Hayley x


----------



## Sana in waiting

Lots of luck 2 u 2 Trish!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

manicmum

hello stranger good luck

hayley looks like we are very much cycle buddies

i had a bad day yesterday but im ok again today, time for 3 pills today


----------



## Newday

Manicmum

you dark horse! Hope it works this time we have missed you on the Czech thread. I too was hoping to go now but my period had to show up by the 8th and it's only just come today. So will have to wait until Oct half term now. Will be following your progress#
Dawn


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥

afternoon girls

need someone to stop me going crazy i have had my jab for downreg and am waiting on the bleed which hasnt come yet, it will be 2 weeks on tue and i dont feel like its coming either. i have had this jab 2 times before and both times have bled no problam, im scared some thing is going wrong already..

any advice welcome thanks xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

manicmum said:


> Hi all.
> I had fet on the 8th august, 2 hatching blasts, so im now on day 3pt. Ive been having a wierd cm.  It is like ewcm but thicker and more like phlegm, really stretchy  so sorry  I dont think it is an infection as no pain, itching, smell or anything at all, just unusual as never had it before on my previous tx's. Wondered if anyone else had/has the same
> Lorraine xx


It sounds like a sign of high oestrogen, which is good, means the drugs are working anyway! Good luck.

xx


----------



## skiwizard

Morning Ladies 

We tested this morning and   ...............we got a  !!!!!
       

We have tested 2 days early  but we're going to keep positive..... PUPO.  

Trish


----------



## hayleyS

Skiwizard - Many congratulations, thats great news  .


----------



## drownedgirl

skiwizard said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> We tested this morning and  ...............we got a !!!!!
> 
> 
> We have tested 2 days early  but we're going to keep positive..... PUPO.
> 
> Trish


Oh my word! That's just BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## kara76

trish

that is brill news

so girls with bpf's what day transfer did you have? did they thaw and go straight back?


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Kara 

Thanks hun. 

I had a frozen embryo transfer using embryos that were frozen on the very same day of EC (2 years ago) so they were only hours old when they were frozen. They were 2-pn embryos.

My 2-pn embies were then thawed the day before my ET and when transferred they were 2-Cell Grade 1 embies. I had 3 transferred this time.

Hope that helps you. 

 Kara. 

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

Mine were also frozen right away and were 2-pn, but we defrosted lots of and then grew them to day 5, blast.


----------



## kara76

mine were frozen on day three and were prefect 8 cells 4 of them, they will be thawed and put back that day

i am praying so hard this time


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Kara  They sound perfect embies to me.  Sorry, head is a bit of shed today  ...... when is transfer day? I'll update the list.

Good luck manicmum for the 22nd.  How are you doing? I cant help with the cm. Hope it passes soon. I will update the list for you for your test date. Fingers crossed.

Hi Hayley....... and thanks hun.  I am so sorry to read your sad news.  I wish you every success for this month. Everything crossed for you. 

I have just done a short Med FET diary which is all about my symptoms on my 2ww, and nothing else.  Thought it might help. 

 everyone. 

Trish


----------



## kara76

et is not 100% yet i will get date on the 20th but i think it will be the 22nd 23 or 24 th august

lorrie af pains can be a sign of implantion good luck


----------



## skiwizard

OK, thanks Kara.  I'll look out for a confirmed ET date. 

Hi Lorrie  I had the same on 8dpt of my 2ww. I was in agony with it and had to go and lie down. I do normally get it just before AF is due to arrive. 

I mentioned earlier I had done a diary. Here's the link. It's a symptoms only one. It might be helpful to some of you. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108000.0

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

As mentioned the other day, hope you don't mind me joining in?  I'm a little pre-mature as we won't be starting FET until Sept 1st or so (depending what day AF comes), but I'd love to get to know you all.  I'm on the countdown watching the birth control pills go down night by night.  Seems slow but at least i'ts summer so that helps with inbetween cycles.

Trying to catch up with personals...


Trish, just wishing you a huge congrats again (did on the other thread too).  I'm so happy for you...and wish you a very happy healthy pregnancy.  I look forward to checking out your diary.  I tend to read them during 2WWs.

Lorraine, nor sure about the cm, but maybe it's the progesterone or meds (if you're taking anything)?  Or maybe it's a sign?  Wishing you all the best.  Are you working during the 2WW?  So sorry you were in such pain yesterday.  Hope it calms down for you.  Sounds awful.

keepinghope, it's all scary when we want things to go by the book. Maybe give your clinic a call if you're worried.  You've got nothing to lose.

kara, I know how you feel.  It's so out of our control that all we can do is pray and hope.


----------



## Sana in waiting

Trish - huge congrats!


----------



## skiwizard

Awwww, thanks Sana. 

Dont forget to update your profile at the bottom. 

Trish


----------



## dippy3

Hi all well its only 15 days til I start DR. We have been and picked up our drugs. Can't wait to get started but we do go away nxt wk so lucking forward to that.

Congratulation to those who have got BFP.

To those with sad news  

Good luck to all testing soon.  

Lorraine I do remember having lots and lots of cm also had terrible af pains on 2 wk wait and for about 4 wks after positive test so fingers crossed hun that its a good sign.

ready4family will you start injecting on 1st if so we'll be only few days apart!!!!

hugs to all
love Donna


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - I wonder if I could please join you. I started d/r about a week ago and I am currently waiting for my AF to arrive this week... I have 4 frosties frozen on day 1 from my old clinic (rest of batch were poor quality) and also 6 frozen on day 3 all - 7 - 8 cell grade 2's. We plan to defrost the 4 day 1's 1st to see how we get on but I am not holding much hope for them as the rest of that batch were slow developer... then if tihs fails - we can defrost the day 3's... I am also on Clexane, steroids and asprin on this protocol due to slightly elavated NK activity. 

Really looking forward to getting to know you all...

Lexi X


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

dippy, great that we'll be so close in our cycles.  I'm on birth control now for 3 weeks with my last pill Aug 28th.  AF usually comes 4 days later (so that's around Sept 1st).  Then I was just told to start the meds to build up the lining on day 2 of AF. Do you start meds on the 1st or do you have a step before that?  (It's all confusing with different protocols).

Lorraine, glad you're feeling a bit better.  I'm sure the CM is all part of the hormone changes.  I'm sure not fun though.  Good question about that blasts and your test day. We always did a 3 day transfer but I thought with blasts you cuold test earlier.  Maybe your clinic is being extra cautious.  Do you do a hpt or go in for a blood test?

Lexi, that's great that you have backup frosties so you can just see how things go and take the best option. Wishing you all the best.  Not much longer for you to start.


----------



## drownedgirl

manicmum said:


> . Because i had blast transferred on day 6, how come i still gotta wait the full 14 days to test?
> What is the usual number of days to test with blast fet?


My clinic said 11 days...


----------



## drownedgirl

lexi123 said:


> Hi girls - I wonder if I could please join you.


Hi, and welcome!


----------



## skiwizard

skiwizard said:


> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> TraceyNBaz -Aug/Sept
> Newday - October
> Levin - Waiting for
> Dippy3 - D/R 28th August
> 
> 
> CYCLING
> KayO - E/T 2nd July
> Bek - E/T 6th July
> ACBICCY - E/T 16th July
> Sarah30 - Lining Scan 16th July - E/T 20th July
> Kara76 - D/R 22nd July  Baseline scan 6th August
> Babybug -D/R 5th September E/T w/c 24th September
> 
> Hollysox - Lining scan 12th July - E/T (cancelled)
> 
> Skiwizard -Baseline scan 16th July - Lining scan 27th July - ET 31st July
> Tracieb - Lining scan 19th July - E/T 24th July
> Drownedgirl - E/T 31st July
> Sana - E/T 1st August
> CG - E/T 10th August
> Sam - E/T (tbc)
> Ready4Family - (tbc)
> lexi123 - Currently downregging. Waiting for AF
> HayleyS - D/R 27th July - Baseline 10th August - ET 24th August (tbc)
> 
> 
> 2WW WITH RESULTS
> KayO - 16th July
> Bek - 17th July
> Carol d -19th July
> Dolores - 19th July
> Paris74 -21st July
> Gbnut - 23rd July
> ACBICCY - 1st August
> Sarah30 - 5th August
> Willow07 - 5th August
> Tracieb - 9th August
> Drownedgirl - 11th August
> Sana - 11th August
> Skiwizard - 14th August
> Manicmum - 22nd August
> 
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
> ​


----------



## skiwizard

Lexi 

Welcome to the thread. You're now on the list.    

If anyone else needs an update/change on the list please let me know and I will sort it. 

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

I'm not sure what the etiquette is when someone gets a BFP.. should we move to another group now, or wait for scans..?


----------



## hayleyS

SKIWIZARD - CAN YOU ADD ME TO THE LIST PLEASE I STARTED DOWN REG ON THE 27TH JULY, HAD BASELINE SCAN ON THE 10TH AND STARTED PROGYNOVA. PROVISIONAL ET IS 24TH AUGUST, WILL KNOW MORE AT SCAN ON 20TH AUGUST.

KARA76 - HELLO WE ARE MOST DEFINATELY CYCLE BUDDIES LOOKS LIKE ET COULD BE AROUND THE SAME DAY.

QUICK QUESTION - JUST WONDERED IF THIS WAS NORMAL I STARTED TO TAKE THE PROGYNOVA ON FRIDAY 3 TABLETS A DAY AND YESTERDAY AND TODAY HAVE INCREASED CM AND SOME SPOTTING. IS THIS NORMAL OR SHOULD I PHONE CLINIC IN THE MORNING.

THANKS HAYLEY X


----------



## kara76

hayley

i have noticed more cm but not too much and no spotting i would phone just to check hun


im up to 3 pills now and start taking 4 a day on my birthday which is wednesday


----------



## drownedgirl

The increased CM is a normal sign of high oestrogen.. I had some spotting with mine they said was my cervix very sensitive... I'd mention it to them.. they said they wanted to know, if i spotted


----------



## hayleyS

OK THANKS KARA AND DROWNED GIRL WILL GIVE CLINIC A CALL IN THE MORNING AND SEE WHAT THEY SAY.


----------



## kara76

let us no what they say hun


----------



## skiwizard

Morning Ladies 

Well, my 2ww is now officially over. 

We tested again this morning and got another  so I guess I can now happily say that 
I AM A PREGNANT WOMAN  ........WEY HEY! ​
          

Thank you all so so much for your support and encouragement and for helping me get through my fertility journey safely with my sanity still intact. You've all been amazing and I love you all.  

Trish  ​


----------



## Willow07

Woo Hoo Trish!

       Congratulations on your          

I haven't been on the board for a while but I remembered you would be testing soon so I logged on this afternoon to read your amazing news. I am thrilled for you, congratulations hun.

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy
Lots of love Willow  xx


----------



## kara76

brill news trish

hayley did you phone your clinic?


----------



## skiwizard

Thank you so much Willow.  Please let it be your turn very very soon.  You deserve it so much.    

Love and hugs.  

Trish


----------



## hayleyS

Kara - I phoned my clinic and they said that its nothing to worry about, the spotting can happen sometimes for the first few days after starting the progynova.

Hope you are all ok.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi hayley.  Glad you got confirmation that the CM and spotting is to be expected. I'm sure you feel a lot better now.


----------



## babybug

hi, wow look at those lovely   's   trish & drowned girl !!!!!!
sorry havent been around to see your great news announced !!! well i have an update to my cycle and holiday clash stress and that is i am starting down regging 5th september for et the week of 24th september !!   hooray i will finally be starting and will be testing ON holiday now !!!!! scary !!
will do more personals when have had time to read through properly and get to know everyone , so hello and hope     for everyone, whatever part of cycling you are on !!!
babybug xx


----------



## drownedgirl

babybug said:


> will be testing ON holiday now !!!!!


It worked for me! Good luck to you!


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Babybug 

Great to hear your dilemma re starting cycling and your holiday has been resolved.  I have updated you on the list. 

Good luck hunny and thanks for the congratulations re my BFP.  We're delighted.  

Trish


----------



## lexi123

Trish - Congraulations for our BFP. It's great to join a new group and see all this postive news. It has made me feel alot more positive.........

I am suffering from headaches at the moment while I am d/r... Has anyone else has this ? I am also waiting fr my AF to arrive any day now and with a fresh cycle, headaches always went once I started stimming. 

Lexi X


----------



## ready4Family

babybug, I think you'll be just a week behind me so we'll be close in our cycles.  That's great that you'll be testing while on holidays.  I always hate being at work watching the clock all day working for the phone call.  Will you be off the entire 2WW?

Lexi, I never experienced the headaches myself (I think we have a differet protocol for d/r), but have heard many women on this site mention headaches while d/r so I'm pretty sure that's common.  Hope it doesn't last long for you and you can start the lining meds soon.

Nothing happening here.  Still taking b/c each night..2 more weeks left and then will wait for AF so can start the lining meds.  Anyone else also taking metformin?  I've been taking it since ivf and my doctor told me to continue now and with the upcomming fet (but she never told me to take it for our earlier fet attemtps).


----------



## SAMW

Hi

Just thought i'd give you all a quick update, i had my prostap jab on tuesday 14th so thats me d/r now. I have my baseline scan booked for 28th aug and hopefully will be starting hrt on 29th and et one day week commencing 10th sept. 
Im sorry its a me post i will read up and do personnels later.

Sam xx


----------



## skiwizard

skiwizard said:


> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> TraceyNBaz -Aug/Sept
> Newday - October
> Levin - Waiting for
> Dippy3 - D/R 28th August
> Kiwi - August
> MJP - October
> 
> 
> CYCLING
> KayO - E/T 2nd July
> Bek - E/T 6th July
> ACBICCY - E/T 16th July
> Sarah30 - Lining Scan 16th July - E/T 20th July
> Kara76 - D/R 22nd July  Baseline scan 6th August
> Babybug -D/R 5th September E/T w/c 24th September
> 
> Hollysox - Lining scan 12th July - E/T (cancelled)
> 
> Skiwizard -Baseline scan 16th July - Lining scan 27th July - ET 31st July
> Tracieb - Lining scan 19th July - E/T 24th July
> Drownedgirl - E/T 31st July
> Sana - E/T 1st August
> CG - E/T 10th August
> Sam - Baseline Scan 28th August - E/T w/c 10th September
> Ready4Family - (tbc)
> lexi123 - Currently downregging. Waiting for AF
> 
> HayleyS - D/R 27th July - Baseline 10th August - ET 24th August (tbc)
> 
> 
> 2WW WITH RESULTS
> KayO - 16th July
> Bek - 17th July
> Carol d -19th July
> Dolores - 19th July
> Paris74 -21st July
> Gbnut - 23rd July
> ACBICCY - 1st August
> Sarah30 - 5th August
> Willow07 - 5th August
> Tracieb - 9th August
> Drownedgirl - 11th August
> Sana - 11th August
> Skiwizard - 14th August
> Manicmum - 22nd August
> 
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
> ​


----------



## kara76

where have you all gone?

im gettinga  little nervouse about it all now


----------



## skiwizard

I'm here Kara - what's up hun. 

When is ET? I will update the list. 

Trish


----------



## kara76

still don't know will know for certain on monday but it should be wed thu fri of next week.

feeling a little un postive today think im just scared to hope really


----------



## kara76

already thinking of next cycle and i just can;t help it.


----------



## dippy3

Hi all its fantastic to see so many BFP

Kara all the luck in the world for next wk so much    coming your way.

Skiwizard how you feeling??

Sorry not long post in process of getting ready for hols. So will be away next week lots of    to everyone. When we get back it will be DR time wow .
Love to all
Donna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Sam, we'll be close in our cycles as I should be starting the lining meds around Sept 1st/2nd depending on when AF comes.  Hope you're doign ok in the countdown to start.  I find it goes slow, but know that it's a short wait once we start the meds.

kara, not much longer for you.  It's normal to be nervous and so hard to stay positive.  Just hang on to that hope that this will be the one.  Are you taking much time of during the 2WW?  Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Donna, hope you have a great holiday!  What a great thing to do before starting.

Just wondering...how much time off do you all take once you have the transfer?


----------



## kara76

im taking the whole 2ww off plus a few days lol

im a receptionist at a busy hotel and the job does involve lifting, the last fresh cycle i did go back to work but this one i thought sod it why should i risk it

so days at home resting for the first few then walks with rex ( my dog ) and general chilling out i think

what about you girls? any time off?


----------



## ready4Family

kara, good idea to take some time off work.  My clinic always tells me to avoid heavy lifting (anything >20lbs...don't know offhand how that converts to stones as I'm in Canada).  The less stress and not having to think of work will be good too.  I usually take 5 days off from ET where I'm in bed...so guess it'll depend on when ET falls (e.g. if a Wed, Thurs, Friday or Sat then I'll only need 3 work days).  I have an office job so not to physically stresful...just hate the bumps when driving during the 2WW and the hot car at the end of the day.  This will be our fourth go since march as welll so it's hard for me to take the whole 2WW.  Wish I could though...the time back at work goes soooo slow.


----------



## hayleyS

Kara - Hi hun stay positive i know its really hard and im finding it really hard as well. What times your scan on monday mines at 11am. Im just praying that my lining has thickened up and then i should get a definate day for ET. If  you need a chat send me a message.


----------



## mouse14

Hi, i'm new on this thread.

I will probably be doing a med FET in Oct/Nov time. I have 4 embryos to use. Just wanted some info really.

How much have you paid for your hrt tablets and can you get them from the gp? Whats the success rate for med FET?

Love Mouse x


----------



## skiwizard

Morning Ladies 

Mouse - Hi hun.  Welcome to the Med FET thread.  I'm so sorry to read that you lost your little ones. 

I paid £4.48 for a week's pack (28 tablets (3 times a day)) and I need 6 weeks in total. Not sure about getting them from your GP.  Is your treatment private or NHS? I will add you to the Med FET list.  My clinic's success rate is about 15/20%. 

Donna - Hi hun.  I'm great thanks. Still in shock.  Where are you off to next week? Abroad? Lucky you, I was hoping to get away in September to a holiday park in Tenby, Wales for a week, but DS is just too difficult to control at the moment and I doubt it would be very relaxing for us having to always chase after him and keep him out of other peoples caravans, or stop him wandering off the site, so its been cancelled for the time being which is a great shame.  

Ready - You're getting there hun, slowly.  Are you feeling more relaxed now? I hope so.  Ready, my embryologist said it wasnt good for the blood flow to the embies and the lining of the womb to lie in bed inactive for days on the 2ww. Blood flow needed to pump normally round the body and lying in bed slows down the heart rate causing the blood to flow slowly to those vital parts. Just a little good advice, hun, from a fertility friend.  Please let me have some dates when you've got some so that I can update you on the list. 

Kara - not long to go now. Next week is nearly here. How exciting. Good luck for our scan on Monday.  Try not to think about your next cycle.  Its going to work for you this time, I have a good feeling for you all.   

Hayley - Hi hun. Hows things going? Good luck to you too for your scan on Monday. 

Still having to remind myself that I'm pregnant as I dont feel any different apart from slight morning nausea (no sickness - didnt have it with DS either, thankfully) and the dizziness I have that comes with it. But by late morning I'm feeling normal again. I have made an appointment to see my Midwife.  They dont want to see me though until I'm 6-weeks. I did another test this morning  (89p from Home Bargains if you have one nearby) and the line came up immediately and much darker than last week so all is still well. Phew!  

Take care everyone. Enjoy your weekend. It's raining here again.  

Trish


----------



## kara76

hiya all

hayley

my scan is 930 am and the clinic is hour and half drive away, so i wil be scanned get pesseries and drive back to work and post lol

last fet i had scan and had to call in the afternoon for deffo day for transfer, im also taking clexane this time and i think i will pick that up on transfer day

feeling better today, very swollen and bloated and my breast are lovely

dh brought it all up last night and wanted me to go to work with him the morning of transfer so if its bad news we are togther bless him, my dh is a man of few words.....so the few words meant so much

how are you hayley nervous excited?

my lining was 12mm last time at the scan so fingers crossed

so when is the last time your gona have sex? sorry i have to ask

i may the night before et what do you think? is that unwise....to scared to on the 2ww lol


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Kara 

It is ok to have sex before your ET but not advisable during the 2ww. 'O's are quite common on the 2ww but not sex. I had 'O's from 7dpt and look at me now. 

Good luck hun. 

Trish


----------



## hayleyS

Just lost a long post. So here goes again.

Skiwizard - Glad you are ok and have no morning sickness.

Kara - I will post when i get bck from clinic its about an hours drive away. I am now off of work until the 4th september which is lovely but im also a bit sad as i should have been starting maternity leave. Im really excited but really nervous at the same time if that makes sense . I think we will have sex the day before ET as if all things go tp plan and i get my BFP then hubby will be on a 9 month ban as we can't risk it with my incompitent cervix. Let me know when you know about transfer, are you going for blasts and how many are you having transfered? Looks like i am going to hav eto have ET on my own as hubbys boss won't let him have the day off as they are to busy   .

Hayley x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Hayley, dont worry too much about being on your own for ET. I always go on my own as I find its much more relaxing just me and the nurses and the consultant. My DP isnt allowed into the room with me for the transfer anyway so he would just have to sit in the waiting room which isnt much fun. I always feel away with the fairies when I come out of ET as I waft along the hospital corridors, my head in a daze. Last thing I want is to make conversation. I love it being just me and my embies - savouring that special moment for as long as possible.

Good luck. 

Trish


----------



## kara76

trish so a little fun the week after is ok lol....good good

you think i would know after 4 et won't you lol

hayley hugs hunni

im have 4 snow babies and having all 4 thawed and the 2 best striaght back in, they will thaw the morning of et and i will phone at 930am to see if they have mdae it

yeah sex the day before et for me too....


----------



## drownedgirl

I have been struggling to shake a feeling of doom. Today I was out for the day with my sister and niece (don’t know about the IVF) and DS.

Went to the loo, blood, lots of it, red and brown. A few minutes later I passed some membranes. I have had enough miscarriages to recognise a gestational sac. But usually I have missed miscarriages, or early losses with low hcg.

All I can hope is that we started with two. Trying to get hold of the clinic and arrange an urgent scan. I feel so defeated. What is wrong with me?


----------



## skiwizard

Hi drownedgirl 

I just wanted to say that all is not lost just yet, as you say it could be one of two coming away.  My advice is to lie down and rest completely and utterly and try and get a scan arranged ASAP. Get those feet up or spend the rest of the weekend in bed.

I cant tell you not to worry, as of course you're going to, but try and think as positively as you can now and convince yourself its not over yet.

I wish I could say more but Im afraid I cant. Thinking of you though and praying that its not over for you.      

Please be safe emby(ies). 

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Mouse, welcome.  I've posted on your other thread and am glad you're moving ahead and thinking about your FET.  Looking forward to getting to know you.  I'm in Canada so my med costs are probably irrelevant to you.

Trish, yes, my stomach is finally less tense and I'm thinking ahead to our FET.  Hard to stay positive about it though as this is our 4 go at ivf/fet this year.  Hmmm...good to know that lying in bed may be counteractive. Thanks.  I always thought if I lied as still as I could that I wouldn't shuffle them and they'd have a better chance of implanting.  Is sitting better or is that the same?  As a note, my doctor prescribes me baby aspirin which i think is supposed to help with blood flow.  My dates will depend on when I get AF.  I should be starting the lining meds Sept 2nd (give or take a day).  I have a scan on Sept 8th and ET should be the following week (since our previous 2 FETs were always 2 weeks less a day from when starting the meds).  Sounds like things are going great for you!  Your clinic doesn't do regular blood work?

kara, very thoughtful of your dh.  We think that men are always insensitive but sometimes men come out and surprise us.  As a note, our clinic tells us to avoid sex on the 2WW.

drownedgirl, can imagine your fear and it breaks my heart when you hear of being so estatic to not knowing what's next.  Please let us know what the clinic says.  Try and stay positive.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready 

Good to hear from you.  Im so pleased you're feeling less knotted inside. Please keep up that positive attitude. I know its tough for you going through your 4th attempt but for each attempt you have, you are one step closer to getting a positive result on that statistics board, remember that. 

I did smile when you said about your embies not shuffling about if you lie still.  If you imagine 2 tiny grains of sand inside a jam sandwich, that's how protected your embryos are inside your uterus.  

You must carry on as normal though, Ready, and simply rest when you feel tired or when you feel you've been on your feet a bit too long. I ate a handful of Brazil Nuts every day which I would definitely recommend  but I wouldnt recommend the Pineapple Juice. It has been said to cause the lining to come away, and you'd have to drink gallons of it to get anything like the amount of Selenine you need, but the Brazil Nuts are full of it and a handful a day (or more) helps, Im sure of it. Carry on with your normal life but take it down a notch or two, and keep moving. I took Joshua for walks round the Green from Day 3 onwards. I did worry terribly about lifting him during the 2ww, but it want too bad at all. I did have to lift him every day for one reason or another, but it hasnt done any harm at all.

Aspirin just keeps the blood nice and thin and stops any potential clotting, but it doesnt do anything for the blood flow, you need to keep active in order to achieve a heathly flow of blood to your uterus. 

Im always here to help, if I can. 

Trish


----------



## skiwizard

Hi drownedgirl

What's happening hunny.


----------



## drownedgirl

I have found a place that usually does 3d scans that will scan me at lunchtime. I'm not feeling very hopeful. Will report back after.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi drownedgirl, I hope the scan today shows that everything is still ok for you, I really do.  I will be praying for you that it is.  Rest as much as you can between now and then. 
      

Thinking of you. 

Trish


----------



## kara76

drowngirl

how are you?

my scan is tomorrow and i have a wicked cold now


----------



## hayleyS

Kara - Goodluck for your scan tomorrow.

Drownedgirl - Wow I have just seen your news on another thread. Twins


----------



## drownedgirl

hayleyS said:


> Drownedgirl - Wow I have just seen your news on another thread. Twins


Yes, sorry i didn't update.. bit in shock! To go from thinking I'd mc'ed..to two...


----------



## ready4Family

Trish, thanks for the positive way of thinking of our 4th go.  I like the sand / sandwhich analogy.  Maybe it's not even worth me taking off work then (I'm a programmer and work at a desk).  Then again, I like not having to think about work at all for the first few days.  Thanks for the pineapple/brazil nut info.  I find it all so confusing.   Definitely good to know.  I'll definitley discuss this with my doctor when I see her at our scan.  Maybe I've been doing everythign wrong up until now.

kara, good luck at your scan tomorrow.

drownedgirl, wow, you're having twins  What a complete play of emotions!!!  That's fantastic news.  A huge congrats!


----------



## Sana in waiting

Downredgirl - wonderful news many congrats!!! Hope everything stays safe for all 3 of u


----------



## drownedgirl

Thanks everybody. I'll probably say goodbye to this BG now, though I'll keep an eye on the forum for any questions I might be able to help with. Good luck everybody!

xx


----------



## kiwik

Hi Ladies,
I'm new here and I'm so glad I found this website, I've been pouring over it for hours tonight, there are so many happy endings!  
I'm starting my first FET next week after my first IVF resulted in a BFN in May this year.
Just wanted to say hi, hope its ok if I join you  
Kylie x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Kylie 

Welcome to the Med FET thread hun.  I have blown you 7 lucky bubbles and I will add you to our list. Let me have some dates when you know them, yeah. 

Sorry to hear your IVF ended in a BFN.  Lets hope your FET ends with a wonderful    

Good luck. 

Trish


----------



## skiwizard

skiwizard said:


> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> TraceyNBaz -Aug/Sept
> Newday - October
> Levin - Waiting for
> Dippy3 - D/R 28th August
> Kiwik - August
> MJP - October
> 
> 
> CYCLING
> KayO - E/T 2nd July
> Bek - E/T 6th July
> ACBICCY - E/T 16th July
> Sarah30 - Lining Scan 16th July - E/T 20th July
> Kara76 - D/R 22nd July  Baseline scan 6th August E/T 23rd August
> Babybug -D/R 5th September E/T w/c 24th September
> 
> Hollysox - Lining scan 12th July - E/T (cancelled)
> 
> Skiwizard -Baseline scan 16th July - Lining scan 27th July - ET 31st July
> Tracieb - Lining scan 19th July - E/T 24th July
> Drownedgirl - E/T 31st July
> Sana - E/T 1st August
> CG - E/T 10th August
> Sam - Baseline Scan 28th August - E/T w/c 10th September
> Ready4Family - (tbc)
> lexi123 - Currently downregging. Waiting for AF D/R Scan 23rd August
> 
> HayleyS - D/R 27th July - Baseline 10th August - ET 24th August (tbc)
> 
> 
> 2WW WITH RESULTS
> KayO - 16th July
> Bek - 17th July
> Carol d -19th July
> Dolores - 19th July
> Paris74 -21st July
> Gbnut - 23rd July
> ACBICCY - 1st August
> Sarah30 - 5th August
> Willow07 - 5th August
> Tracieb - 9th August
> Drownedgirl - 11th August   - It's Twins
> Sana - 11th August
> Skiwizard - 14th August
> Manicmum - 22nd August
> 
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
> ​


----------



## ready4Family

drownredgirl, wishing you all the best.  I'll be keeping an eye on to you see how you're doing.  Have a wonderful 8 months.

Kylie, hello.  Wonderful to meet you.  This site is wonderful, isn't it?  Am so sorry for your BFN.  May there be strong frosties waiting for you.  Are you starting the downregging next week or the tablets to build up your lining? Wishing you all the best and looking foward getting to know you.


----------



## kara76

downedgirl
omg wow

trish i will have date at 3pm

scan is all good

lining is 12.1 and i phone at 3pm to find out when transfer will be

i start 20mg and 2 cylogest the day before transfer

omg its real now

the drive was a night mare loads of rain and now im in work boo hoo

hour and a half and i will know.......i what it to be wednesday but bet it thu or fri

hayley any news?


----------



## hayleyS

Scan was fine and all being well transfer will be in friday. Now just have to wait and see how many make the thaw.

Kara - Glad that everything was good at scan. Let me know when you get date.

Hayley x


----------



## lexi123

Hayley - Good luck with the thaw..

Kara - What lovely lining you have... Good luck with transfer

My AF finally arrived on Friday and I am booked in for a d/r scan on Thursday morning...


----------



## kara76

omg thursday is d day

i have to wait for the phone call!!!!

start pesseries and clexane tomorrow

i am nervous and excited and scared all in one......wedbesday i can sort the house change the bed etc etc

they said mid morning phone call wtf is mid morning lol


----------



## ready4Family

kara, great news on your scan.  Not much longer until Thursday.  Wishing you all the best.  Keep us posted.

hayley, not much longer for you now.  How many will you be defrosting.  If it's any consolation, all our embryos survived the thaw on both our fets.

lexi, yah, must feel great to be startng.  Good luck for Thurs.

I'm still on b/c and will probably get AF early Sept with tranfer mid Sept.  Don't know when to tell work I'll need vacation (it's awkward since I just took medical leave for our failed ivf).  I was told as well that I'll be covering for someone who is on holiday for the month of Sept so I do need to let them know..but it's tough as I don't know dates yet.  Do you all give early warning or let them know when you know exact time needed off?


----------



## hayleyS

Kara - Thats great news. Roll on thursday .

Ready4family - We are thawing 6 embryos but have 3 more if we need to thaw more. We have to thaw a good amount as we are trying to take them to blast.


----------



## kara76

my parents dog dies in her sleep last night from cancer

sad right now but she is bless to have gone that way.

and my day is getting worst by the minute

people being arseholes on work


----------



## kiwik

Thanks for the bubbles Trish!  I have no idea what they are but if they're lucky I'm really glad to have them I need all the help I can get  

ready4family Thanks for your msg - I'm waiting for AF to start (should be Monday) then I start taking Progynova, I guess that means I'm not down regulating??  I dont know, I'm just doing what I'm told    Have you ever read the consumer info leaflet that comes with these drugs?  If you havent, dont!  Jeez, talk about scare me witless.

Kylie x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

hayley, that's great that you have so many frosties so you're able to take them to blasts.  Good luck for Friday.  Keep us updated.

kara, am so sorry to hear about your parent's dog.  They are one of the family so I know how you all feel. Hugs to you.

Kylie, I'm never sure of the terms either.  I'm not famiiar with that drug..so I guess it depends on what it does.  I'm with you and it's best NOT to read about all the meds side affects and warnings.  Not much longer for you to start.  How exciting.  

I was starting to panic last night as it felt like AF was coming, but it shouldn't as I have a week left of the birth control.  Sunday night too I had a bad migraine which I only get (and always get) with AF.  Maybe I was just  being paranoid thougth and thought I i felt AF symptoms yesterday because of the migraine..not sure.  Just want everything to go right so we can go ahead with Sept's FET.  Gosh, seems like there's always something to worry about.


----------



## Sofia26

Hello everyone,

I'm new, however i've been a lurker for about 3 years and really need some advice. I've searched as much as i can to find the help i'm looking for but had no joy. 

So here goes...... It was three years ago that my husband and i began fertility treatment. Without going on and on and on, ill make the story short. My hysband was diagnosed with Azoospermia 3 months before our wedding, at the time we didn't think that there was anything wrong with me as when i was a teenager i had an abortion, (which i have to live with every day of my life and deeply regret) My husband had the TESE operation which again was negative- there is no reason whatsoever for him having azoospermia - he has never taken drugs and is a health freak however his FSH is 36.4. 

We then underwent 9..... yes 9 DIUI's - one of which resulted in a Chemical pregnancy Feb 06.  In july 06 i had my FSH test done again to start IVF that month, it came back as 15.6, I was told not to panic and to try again next month, which i did and it was 13.9, same story again-try next month, and i did it was 10.4, they said i could go ahead with treatment on a short protocol using donor sperm, i only procuded 2 eggs and non fertilised. I then went for a consultation and was told, i have premature ovarian failure at 25!!!!! it felt like our worlld world had come to an end, to add insult to injury the consultant then said " well when you had your FSH level checked in 2005 it was high then too, and we should of picked up on it than really" this comment came some 3 years and £15,000 later after all of this treatment. 

Wasn't i supposed to be keeping this short? isn't it funny how it never works out that way and it all just comes flooding out.

Anyway, this year my husband and I have finally got ourselves together -grieved and come to terms as much as we ever will do that we can't have our own biological child, however when we got married we decided that we wanted a family, to raise a family and having the same chin or nose isn't as important anymore, being a family is!

We are about to embark on embryo donation from IM in Barcelona on my September period. Finally i'll get to my question....
my cycle is 25 days long every single month - it never changes and i have a period for 4 days max. I still ovulate and do so on day 9/10 every month. You could say i'm as regular as clockwork. On day 8 my lining is usually about 9.5mm thick when i'm not on any drugs.

I am due on my next period on 6th September- i know being on medication stops you from ovulationg, but when should i be having the FET? 
can you have a lining thats too thick for FET? 
At what point will my lining go thinner again?
I have discussed this with my clinic and thye have said i can have it whenever i want as long as my lining is thicker than 6.5mm. 
well that could be day bloody 4 of my cycle with me? 
I understand that every month can be different but becasue my cycles have been monitored for 3 years i know them off by heart and it never changes. 

I really feel like i can't take much more and just want to relax and know that i'm doing everything i can.

Sorry for going on and on and on but anyones help would be appreciated

Sofia26


----------



## ready4Family

Sofia, first I just wanted to say welcome to this thread...and second, how very very sorry I am to hear your story.  It's heartbreaking, but nothing stops you from being a mom.  Will you be doing medicated fet (I assume so by posting here)?  Not sure if it's the same in your case, but my clinic always has me take meds to build up the lining and I start taking them on day 2 of AF (since the old lining is shedding).  They monitor the lining (via a scan) so it doesn't get too thick and the transfer is done at the right time.  Not sure if I've answered your questions (and if not, I'm sure someone here can).  Wishing you lots of babydust and looking forward getting to know you.


----------



## Sofia26

ready4family 
thank you for replying, yes it is medicated. from what i've ready FET usually takes place at about day 13 and onwards-the only probelm i have is that my lining naturally without any medication is 9.5 on day 8- so would having my FET on day 9-10 matter?


----------



## kara76

afternoon all

im pretty nervous about the thaw tomorrow, the et doesn't worry me just the thaw

no bruise from the first clexane jab...and the pesseries are already upsetting my belly and i have has af pain


----------



## lexi123

Kara - mJust wanted to wish yu good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you...

Lexi


----------



## ready4Family

Hi Sofia, you'd have to check with your doctor, but I'd think that they'd do the transfer based on your lining as opposed to the actual count day in your cycle.  Clinics will do scans to detemrine when the lining is the correct thickness.  When are you seeing your clinic?

kara, just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow.  Our frosties have always survived the thaw (hope I didn't jinx us for our upcomming fet), so try and not worry.  Hope everything goes great tomorrow.  Are you takign time to rest afterwards?

Whoohoo...2 weeks down, and 1 week to go with the birth control.  Then we can get moving with our FET.


----------



## kara76

im taking the whole time off this time and doing nothing for the first few days, well i will try


----------



## ready4Family

Good luck hun.  It's great not to have to think about work at all and just do things to relax and think positively.


----------



## hayleyS

Kara - Goodluck hun for tomorrow hope the thaw goes well. What time is ET?

News from me my embies were thawed yesterday and of the 6, 3 looked really good. The clinic phoned me again this morning and the 3 are still progressing nicely. Keep going little embies          .

Hayley x


----------



## kara76

hayley thats great hun, are you going for blasto?

they are phoning mid morning wft is mid morning, i will try and post before i go

feeling very very nervous now


----------



## hayleyS

Kara - Yes we are go for a blast transfer as we are only have SET.
Goodluck for the morning hun keeping everything crossed for you.

Hayley x


----------



## kara76

single embryo transfer is that right

how are you feeling hunni?


----------



## hayleyS

Yes you got it single embryo transfer. Can't risk another twin pregnancy after losing the boys  . Im really really nervous but also quite excited   .

Hayley


----------



## ready4Family

Great news hayley.  wishing you lots of luck for Friday.


----------



## kara76

you have certainly been though it hun

will they update you tomorrow too?


----------



## hayleyS

Hopefully they will ring again in the morning.


----------



## lexi123

Hayley - Just want to wish you all the luck in the world after what you have been though. All looks positive to me...

I am going for my d/r scan at 9am this morning so hopefully I can start the next step..

Lexi X


----------



## kara76

i have bee up for ages and have diarrohoea(sorry tmi) feel so nervous and now i have hours to wait.....think i will tidy up a little and have a bath etc etc

lexi good luck with your scan

hayley fingers crossed they phone


----------



## twinkletoes80

Hi

I hope im in the right place and if so can i stay here please ? Im currently in process of having fet in norway after failed icsi in june
i am currently on progynova and am hoping for transfer for wed next week, im not sure if in right place does this mean it is medicated ? the only meds im taking are the progynova and when in norway the pesseries.

em xx


----------



## kara76

they thawed 2 and 1 is very good and one not so so they are thawing the other 2 as i said

transfer is in 2 hours


----------



## hayleyS

GOODLUCK KARA


----------



## lexi123

Em - Welcome to the thread - yes you are in the right place...

Kara - Just wanted to wish you good luck for today...Wil be looking out for your news.

I have my d/r scan this morning and all is OK so far. I just have to call this afternoon to check my blood results then they will tell me when yu start my drugs... I can't believe I am going again...

Lexi X


----------



## lexi123

Girls - Can anyone please advice me... I have been told that I have now d/r BUT they don't want me to start the rest of my meds until Sunday as they prefer to do transfers on a Wednesday or Thursday... They have told me that a day 3 embie is transfered on day 18 - is this correct (which would fall on a Wednesday)?  I thought you counted 3 days from day 14..... which would then fall on Tuesday - day 17...

Lexi


----------



## kara76

hayley any news?

TRANSFER HAS BEEN DONE

well the drive up was fine and we got there at 1215pm and waited all of five minutes and we were in talking with the embryolistist.
We sat down and had a chat with him and he said that my list of questions that i asked at the follow up were the best he has ever seen, and said to take that as a compliment and said i must have a very good understanding of everything

so then he talked about our embryos, he said that 1 out of each straw has survived one has survived 100% at 7 cells and one lost 2 cells and is now a 6 cell.
he went on to say that japan and oz are freezing embryo a different way rather than over 2 hours like here and they are hoping to do that it the furture but fingers crossed we will be out of clinic by then.

we wished us luck and in i went

transfer was fine didn;t feel a thing, the con did it no bed side maner like the other one, ever said this will feel like a smear....hello 4th and 2 iuis i know

all in all very well and all the nurses came to say good luck, one suggested i have clotting test done on day 14 if my gp agress to do it so i will ask

let the madness begin lol

over to the 2ww well 16 days


----------



## ready4Family

lexi, glad that all went well and you're ready to start.  Ummm...I'm confused about the dates..so not sure.  Sorry I'm not much help.

kara, don't blame you for being nervous and anxious.  Sounds like the defrosting went well in the end and you have 2 great embryos.  That's a shame that the consultant had no bedside manner...especially when dealing with tx.  Did you have to have the full bladder?  I alawys find that the worst part.  Sending you lots of babydust and good luck wishes.

twinkletoes, am so sorry to hear about your recent icsi, but glad you're moving ahead with your frosties.  How many do you have?  Looking forward getting to know you.  Sounds like not much longer for you.


----------



## hayleyS

Kara great news that all went well what date is test day?

Everything fine with me all 3 are still progressing nicely. Et tomorrow at 2pm. My test date will be 5th september.

Hayley


----------



## kara76

my test is the 8th septmeber

the consulatate is very good but its the first time she has done a et on me, hoping that will send me luck lol


----------



## twinkletoes80

hi,

thanks for your welcome i am usually on the norway thread but am glad i found this one i am very scared about fet i have 5 embies waiting for me so im hoping that i will make it to et i canb believe it is only a few days til i go, one thing that im confused about is my consultant said it will take 3 days from first scan til i have them put back is that normal ? i have read on here that it only takes few hours for thawing process, any replies would be welcome. Sorry no personels i am still reading everyones posts to catch up 


em xx


----------



## kara76

em

i had my last scan on monday and transfer on thursday hun so this is normal


----------



## kara76

hayley

i hope transfer went well


----------



## ready4Family

twinketoes, we also hav 5 frosties.  Not sure what you mean about it taking 3 days from "first scan" until you put them back in.  My understanding as well as they thaw withn a few hours.  Are you taking them to blasts or putting them in as is?  Or reading kara's response, I think you're saying that the transfer will be 3 days after your last scan.  That makes sense.  They'll probably also give you progesterone to start the 3 days before your transfer (suppositories or injections).

hayley, hope everything went well with your transfer.

Anyone heard of the book "Is your body baby friendly"?  Someone recommended it to me so I ended up ordering it last night. The writer talks about his thoughts on reasons for ivf failure, I believe focusing on immune issues.  Those are tests that were never mentioned by my doctor and since I have had other immune issues, I want to ask her about it.  Only thing is I don't return to my clinic until 6 days or so into the lining meds for our fet cycle, with the transfer being the following week...so I think it would be too late to do anythign this cycle.  Figure it doesn't hurt though to be educated about it.


----------



## kara76

i have the book and its very indepth very good though

embryos take around 2 mins to thaw and then around 30 minutes to remove the cryo preserve

yesterday they thawed my first 2 and then the second 2 after the phone call

immun issues are mental and the testing can get very very expensive too....im on clexane this time so you couold ask for that helps with clotting and certain immune issues and also steriods


----------



## lexi123

I have also read the book and have been diagnosed with a shared antigen with DH but since my recent m/c, I have now developed antibodies to DH and my body protects the embies. I also have slightly elavated NK Cell activity and I also on Clexane, Steroids and will have IVIg if I am lucky enough to get a BFP...


----------



## hayleyS

Transfer went well and i now have 1 blast on board.

Hayley


----------



## lexi123

Hayley - Good to hear everything went well and good luck in your 2ww..

Lexi


----------



## kara76

great news hayley

did transfer go well and are you resting for a few days now?

when test day?


----------



## hayleyS

Transfer went really well and im off work until the 4th sept. Offical test day is 5th sept.

Hayley x


----------



## kara76

good hun

im off til the 12th lol test.

so will you test early i always say never lol


----------



## ready4Family

hayley, good news on your blast coming home.  Sending you lots of babydust.

Thanks for your responses on the book.  Am hoping it will be useful.


----------



## kara76

how are you all?

hayley hows things with you?


----------



## ready4Family

It's so quiet over here.

kara, how are you doing on your 2WW?  What cha doing to keep yourself busy?

I have 2 more birht control pills and then I should be able to start the pills to build up the lining by the weekend.  Just want to move forward..the waiting is so hard.


----------



## kara76

well to be honest the 2ww is going ok, think im used to it all now


----------



## ready4Family

kara, I know how you feel 'getting used to the 2WWs'.  Am hoping it's your last one!


----------



## kara76

good luck to you too hunni

you feeling postive about it all?


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Kara.  To tell you the truth, I'm finding it hard to keep positive since we've had no luck so far.  Gotta work on my PMA.  Got Dr Beer's book today so gonna spend some good time reading it.


----------



## dippy3

Hi all Its taken me ages to read through everything only been away a week had lovely break.
Only thing is DH had to go away with work today until Fri not nice as I start injections tonight for DR. But at least we've started.I had the whole 2ww off work last time but work don't know we're trying again so don't know what to do. Probably def have first wk off but may have to go back 2nd.

Ready4family come on girl your always so positive for us all so I'm sending loads of   . Is  it your last birth control pill tomorrow?

Kara76  how many days post transfer are you testing?   

HayleyS hows it going sending lots luck  

Hi to everyone else

Take care all
Love Donna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Donna, glad you had a great break.  That's always good to do if you can before a cycle.  Sorry that dh will be away for your injections.  Are you able to do them yourself?  That's always been an issue for us in that if dh went away, I'd have to lug myself to the clinic each morning.  It's tough deciding how much time to take off.  Would be nice to have the whole 2 weeks, but then it kills your vacation (unless you can get medical days).  I know...it's silly but I find it hard to stay postiive for myslef.  I think it's a defence mechanism.  Yes, tonight is my last birth control pill.  Yah!  Hope your injections goes well.

kara and hayley, hope you two are doing well on the 2WW and keepign busy.


----------



## kara76

i will be testing at 16 days passed transfer....


----------



## Sofia26

Hi all

ready4family:- i really feel for you, i know all about not feeling positive and feeling low. But PMA is def the way forward. I know its hard and i'll prob be feeling exactly the same way when i start my treatment in the next few weeks. i do exactly the same thing with the defence mechanism but i've decided to make a concious effort to stay positive and looking forward to the treatment this time. I'm going to visualise my embie implanting and staying for another 9 months.   

Dippy3:-i remember being on my injections for the last IVF we had and my husband has always done my injections (partly becasue be wanted to have some form of involvement, but most likely becasue he wanted to inflict some form of pain to be for being a moody cow ha ha only kidding) for about 3 days my husband had to work late and couldn't be home for my injection and i had to do it myself- plus i was in work at the injection time. I was sat in a tiny little room (no-one in work knew i was having treatment) and injected myself, I felt so alone, and to make matters worse, i nearly bloody faited and had to put my head between my knees. looking back it was hysterical  (sometime you have to see the funny side in things) but i got myself together an just did it. and from then on i quite enjoyed doing them myself. Good luck honey and just make sure you stay positive.

Kara76 - good luck on your 2ww, sending you lots of positive vibes   

Becasue i'm having my treatment at IM in Barcelona, i needed to get a prescriptiuon from my GP for the drugs, and can you beleive it he refused!!!!!! saying he doesn't do privte prescriptions. So i made a complaint to the practive manager. and then informed IM, they agreed to send the drugs to me. 2 days later i get a phonecall from my GP sutgery and the head GP says that he will give me a prescription. I thought that it would be cheaper to get them from england so picked up the prescription. to cut a long story short i ahve today ordered the drugs from the chemist and they want to charge me £100. but i've just got home and the drugs from IM have arrived at a total cost of 30 Euros - how on earth can this be? Its just typical of everything in the UK a RIP OFF.

Fertility treatment is so hard to deal with so why on earth do others appear to go out of their way to make it even more difficult, like refusing to give prescriptions, then changing their mind then bloody ripping me off. Sorry for the rant but it really gets my goat sometimes.

Will come back and post later with a more placid Sofia26
    
Sofia 26


----------



## ready4Family

Sofia, it's so hard keeping that PMA.  I find I'll swing and will feel positive right after the transfer and then not so positive as the 2WW drags on.  Plus, with our track record this year, it's hard to keep it. Like you, so many on here say how important it is.  That's a good idea to try and visualize the embryos implanting making a home.  I find myself talking to them telling them why they should stay.  Crazy, eh?  I'd be just like you with the injectsion...and infact have gotten faint a couple times when dh gives them to me (there was a lot of blood).  I could never do them.  Can imagine it made you really feel alone in all of this.  Glad it was only for a few days.  I'm so sorry to hear all you had to go through to get your meds...and then what it costs you.  Can't believe that your doctor would refuse to fill the prescription.  Am glad in the end it worked out and you have them now.  Rant all you want..we're hear to listen..and can sympathize with you.


----------



## SAMW

Hi

Sorry been awol, been busy with work etc. Had my scan and bloods today which went well and start taking progynova tomorrow and then go back for a lining scan on 10th september. 

ready4family i can totally relate with what you're going through. It is really difficult to keep positive all the time. My dh works in london and i only get to see him the odd weekend and that has made it even harder as last yr he did all my jabs but this time round i had to do them all myself. However without all my friends on here i wouldnt have got through it. 

Hayley5, Kara how is 2ww going?

Donna good luck with your jabs

Sofia hiya hun. When do u start hun?

Could someone answer a question for me? (apologies if its a silly one as this is my first time round) 
Ive heard blasts etc. Could someone tell me what is the process of thawing embryos and what should happen and what are blasts? i know its more than one question its just im a bit bamboozled.

Sam xx


----------



## hayleyS

Hello everyone i am slowly going mad on the 2ww. Im now 9DPO and 4DPT and have had some spotting for the past couple of days on and off. Its driving me mad as i just don't know whats going on.

Hope everyone is ok.

Kara - How are you hun, hows the 2ww going? Slowly i expect.

Hayley x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all.  Just checking FF before reading more of Dr Beer's book.

Sam, that must be really hard for you with dh away for your jabs.  I couldn't imagine giving myself the injections..plus not to have him there during such a hard time.  (Although to be honest, I don't find dh is much emotional support as he doesn't like to talk about it much and has little to say).  Must be really hard though only seeing him the odd weekend.  As for blasts...it is the age/development of the embryo.  If for example, you had EC on a Wed and ET on a Saturday (and freezing the rest the same day), then you have 3 day embryos.  Most clinics do 2 or 3 day transfer. If on the other hand, you have a lot of embryos and you can let them further develop for 2 more days...so your transfer is 5 days after EC, then you have blasts (don't remember medically the developmental stage).  Others from here can confirm...but I believe it is also possible to freeze 3 day old embryos, but then take your embryos to blasts by letting them continue to grow and divide for 2 days after the thaw before they are transfered.  It's an advantage transfering blasts since they have a higher success rate (since they are already ahead and you know they made it that far)...But it's a risk since you could end up losing embryos whereas they may have survived naturally inside the uterus at 3 days.  Hope that helps.

hayley, the 2WW is sooo hard.  It's the longest 2 weeks ever.  Hope the spotting is a good sign..meaning implantation.


----------



## hayleyS

SAM - I had a blast transfer they were originally frozen on day 2 and were then thawed and taken to day 5. We thawed 6 embryos and of these 6, 4 made it to blast but only 1 was good enough for transfer. Blast is when they are a mass of 50-100 cells. It is a gamble going to blast as none of your embies may make it but if they do then they have selected the very best. Hope this helps abit.

Hayley


----------



## kara76

hayley

how the spotting is implantion hun, im ok really 

don't feel anything apart from tired and have an achy shouder and back, had some twinges but thats it


----------



## ZenaE

Afternoon Girls,

Can I join you please? 

I have been a "lurker" on this and other threads for a while now only posting as and when.

But now I'm about to start on my first (& only I hope, FET)

Bit about me & DH

Me 44 no eggs left, DH 48 tadpoles seem to be ok.

Was at B'ham Womens had 1 IVF but cycle cancelled poor responder.
Onto the Priory and Mr B
Had 1 anon DE Sept/Oct 2005
1 known DE Nov 2006 BFP but m/c Jan 2007 12 frosties (at least I know that I can get pregnant, just need to chill)
Now onto DE FET.

Start my jabs tonight, scan 12th Sept, ET hopefully 10th Oct

Waited so long for this, what with planning this round my work, DH's work, kitchen renovations, etc.

Looking forward to this and the holiday that we will having after ET and getting my kitchen back at the end of Sept.

Trying not to get too stressed, easier said than done, and really trying to be postitive. 

Zena


----------



## ready4Family

Zena, welcome to the FET board.  Glad you joined as it's always nice to see new faces.  Am so sorry for your past m/c.  The wait is hard isn't it?  Must feel great to be starting again.  Wishing you all the best and looking forward to chatting with you.

I thought the day would never come but I finally took my last birth control last night. Yah!  So now I just wait for AF..which should be in about 4 days or so and then can start the meds to build up my lining on day 2.  Normally I would go in on day 2 for the baseline scan but my doctor is saving me a trip so don't go in until next Saturday.  I know now that I've started, the time should go (fairly) quickly.


----------



## Sofia26

Zena

Welcome to the board Honey. Good luck with the jabs, i know they're a pain but just remember its a means to an end. I seem to always do the same as you lots of things at once, just make sure you stay chilled out and relax.

Sofia 26


----------



## lexi123

Zena - Welcome to the thread. It is lovely to have you on board...

Look forward to chating with you..

Lexi


----------



## ready4Family

Sofia, I love your picture.  We should all look at it during our 2WWs.  It's very relaxing!  (Plus for you, has real personal meaning)


----------



## Sofia26

Ready4family

i love it too, it was the perfect proposal . we were laying by the pool all day drinking alcohol laced cocktails then he asked me to go for a walk along the beach before going to our hotel room to get ready for dinner that evening. We walked for about 20 minutes and then layed on the sand, he told me how much he loved me and how happy i made him, whilst strocking my face, then he popped the question. i can honnestly say i wasn't expecting it. I said yes, then we had a picture taken of us on the beach by a local, then went to the beach bar and ordered, not champagne but tequila. we ended up smashed at the bar telling jokes and didn't make dinner. It was hilariouse. we both passed out in our room at about midnight. very mills and boon to start with and then the tequila dampened it.

Like you my husband doesn't like to talk about treatment either- he's very old school, doesn't talk about feeling or whats on his mind, unless he has to or i force him. He's the sort of person that doesn't speak unless he has to, if that makes sence. The only other bonus is that i can wrap him around my little finger.

He's terrible when i ahve the 2ww, he never says the right thing, but then again i don't think theres anything he could say thats the right thing for me.

Hope your feeling a bit more positive- i'm hoping that ths time is the time for us and positive vibes everywhere     

When are you haveing FET?

Sofia 26


----------



## ready4Family

Sofia, what a beautiful proposal!  Your dh is so romantic!  Funny how the evening ended.  Yes, I know what you mean about him not talking unless he has to.  Like your optimistic view of it (ha ha).  You're right in that it is hard for them to say the right thing..only thing we want to hear is it worked.  As for talking, I think in our case it's that it's always on my mind and I always have something to say. He doesn't have much to respond with so it makes me feel like he doesn't want to talk about it so it feels like I'm talking to a wall.  At our last negative (fresh ivf) I really needed to talk when we got the news and he just tuned me out.  We actually had a big fight about it (which didn't help the situation).  My MIL explained to me that guys are just so different that we can't count on them for emotional support.  My FET should be mid Sept...won't know the date until Sept 8th at my scan.  HOw about you?  Yes...let's send postivie vibes to all with some BFPs!


----------



## jodieb

hi, hope you don't mind me joining you. i am currently on my first FET 2ww and feeling pretty chilled about it all at the mo...what a different feeling from fresh cycle last time tho! i am 5 dpt...test date is sept 11th which seems a little excessive to me (18 days!) so will probably test sooner! 

i noticed a post where someone had written their days pt and also their days past ovulation - please could someone tell me how you would work out your days po? would it be the day after you stopped buserelin jabs? 

wishing everyone lots and lots of luck 
jodie xx


----------



## dippy3

Hi all 
Just a quick one mad here work is crazy DH away DD wanting lots of attention(don't mind that). 
Hope everyone ok first jab went ok.

Welcome jodie

Welcome Zena

Ready4family yee pee last pill

Sofia hope your well

Sam sorry don't know much about blasts

Hi to everyone lots of sticky vibes to those on 2 wk wait.

Zena I'm at priory and under Mr B too!!!! I'm on day 2 of jabs today.

Take care love
Donna


----------



## Sofia26

Hi everyone

Ready4family:-I've lost count at the number of times my DH and i have fallen out because of his lack of communication, unfortunatly for me my MIL is exactly the same - and never discusses emotions or whats on her mind. And to be quite honest, i wouldn't want to talk to her either. 
We had a bit of a run in over christmas. DH has Azoospermia, and we have bee open about it to out parents (but no-one else) In December after our failed IVF they diagnosed me with POF. 
Again we told the parents. However MIL proceeded to tell SIL too about our issues. Except she seemed to forget about telling the family about DH azoospermia, only my POF!! So now the family are thinking that if it wasn't for me then DH would have no problem in having children. When i asked her why she said, ' Well telling people about DH isn't socially acceptable' God this woman drives me crazy,  which means its ok for the family to know about my problems but not her sons. evil witch!!! I lost it.  DH side of the family are very stiff upper lip and so reserved, whereas, i'm completly the opposite. I'm close to my parents and tell them everything, my dads even done my injections for me. i can tell them anything, i always give them a kiss hello and a kiss goodbye and always tell them i love them. However DH has never heard his Mum say i love you. its just not the done thing in his family.  Anyway MIL has never thought i'm good enough for her son and to be honest i'm past caring now and this instance over christmas made him see his mother in another light. I don't want to cause a problem between them but she was specifically told not to tell anyone about the treatment until we were ready. but she did. 
So the moral of the story is.......i know husbands are a pain the the   but none are as bad as my MIL.  

Jodie:- hi honey, really glad your chilled on the 2ww, thats what im trying to be when i have it next, good luck, sorry i can't answer your question - i'm new to all this FET.

Donna:- Hi

Sofia26


----------



## ready4Family

jodie, welcome.  FETs are a lot easier than fresh cycles aren't they?  Guess it's lack of all the stimming meds not to mention the stress of ivf scans to see how the follicles are doing and then worrying about ec, etc.  The relaxed feeling will bring you positive vibes.  That's just cruel..your clininc makes you wait 18 days?  Do you go in for blood test or do an hpt?  Don't blame you for testing sooner.  Not sure the answer to your question but I'm sure someone over here can.  Wishing you all the best.  Are you at work or at home during hte 2WW?

Donna, sounds like things are quite hectic for you.  At least it'll help the time pass.

Sofia, that's a shame about your MIL.  My mom is very sick and my MIL and I are best friends.  She's been my rock through all of this.  Your MIL sounds very old fashioned and hypocritical.  Don't blame you for not wanting to share.  That's awful that she didn't respect your wishes and not tell everyone YOUR private business and then not een tell the whole story.  Am happy that you're wonderfully close to your own side.  It's really dh's mom's loss...and not yours.  Don't blame you at all for how you feel.  She sounds just awful. 

Not much new here. Am just waiting for AF to come.  It's funny how this is the only time we want it to come (i.e. so we can get started) and then don't want to see it for 9 months.  I've been reading the book about immune issues causing infertility (just one view of the reasons) and it's very interesting.  Scares me though since it's controversial and don't know if our clinic believes in it.  I'll ask my doctor when I see her a week Saturday (which will be too anyways for this FET round). 

Hope everyone is doign well.


----------



## dippy3

Hi all

Sofia26 Don't start me on MIL I have one from hell. She's such a drama queen. Thing is she's very careful what she says as she knows I'm not one to bite my tongue.  . Yours sounds just as bad its never their darling sons fault is it... and your right we're never good enough and DH and me have been together 20 years!!! 

ready4family  yes its hectic here last day at work tomorrow and DH home tomorrow night too can't wait. Hope your AF turns up soon. Its nice you get on with your MIL you must be one of the few.

Zena it seems a very long time from your scan 12 sept to ET 10 Oct I thought ET was 17 days from first scan? Mr B told us it takes approx 3 wks from start to ET I also only have enough burserilon for 3 wks too. Let me know how your jabs are going good luck.

  to all

Love Donna


----------



## kiwik

Hi Ladies,
Just wondering.....  I'm on day 7 of hrt and I'm feeling nothing at all.... I feel completely normal!  Did anyone else get this far into FET and not have any side-effects?  I'm glad not to be feeling yuck but of course but now I'm convincing myself that these drugs arent working for me!
Blah... damned if i do and damned if i dont  
What side effects (if any) did/do you guys have?
Kylie x


----------



## lexi123

Kylie - I am on day 6 today of HRT drugs and I am not really feeling anything either so please try not to worry... I have also started my steroids today and feeling very anxious...

Lexi X


----------



## kara76

good luck to you all


----------



## lexi123

Kara - Thanks for your message. How are you coping on the 2WW ? 

Lexi


----------



## hayleyS

Hello everyone

Glad that everyones doing ok and don't worry about not getting any side effects from the HRT i didn't get any at all either.

Kara - How are you doing hun? Are you going   yet?

Nothing much to report here still spotting on and off and i don't really know how i feel at the moment.

Hayley x


----------



## kara76

hiya hayley

like you im not sure how i feel apart from nuts lol, have you spoken with your clinic about the spotting


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Now it's a bit busier over here.

Donna, that's great that you'll be off work after today.  How much holiday are you taking.  Can imagine you're looking forward for DH to be home.  Thanks for the AF wishes.

Kylie, I take estrase for FET, but imagine it's quite similar.  I don't usually feel much at all..maybe just the slight twinge in my stomach if I move the wrong way.  The meds are different from ivf stimming since you're not creating follicles...just building the lining.  You're right though in that you can't win..feel them, you feel yucky...don't feel them, you worry.

kara, how you doing on the 2WW?

hayley, let's hope the spotting is just implantation.  Some women even spot througout their pregnancy.

Not much new here.  Am still waiting for AF and don't have any signs that it's on its way.  Usually I get a migraine right before and of course the crampy feeling.  Funny thing is that twice when taking the b/c, I had the migraine (and i only get them with AF), so hope this cycle isn't messed up for some reason.

Hope everyone is well and hanging in there.


----------



## ready4Family

That's so funny.  Looks like I jinxed myself (in a good way). AF has arrived. Yah!  Which means, i can start the lining meds tomorrow.


----------



## lexi123

ready4family - Glad your AF has arrived... Good luck woth your treatment.

Can I ask - I am on day 6 of my mediacted cycle and have just taken my 1st Steroid today Can I ask if anyone has suffered from headaches at this stage. I just feel really bad and dizzy too...

Lexi X


----------



## ready4Family

Lexi, am sorry that you're having side affects.  I don't take the steroids myself (but am going to ask about immune testing when i see my doctor next weekend).  However I have been reading Dr Beer's book about immune testing and remember reading that side affects from the steroids could include headaches.  The book is at home so can verify the other side affects for you later if you want...or you could check with your cilnic if concerend.  Hope the side affects ease up for you.


----------



## kiwik

Hi Guys,

Lexi - Sorry to hear you're feeling yuck, I havent had any side-effects from the hrt but I'm not taking steroids, have you checked with your clinic?

Ready4family - Glad to hear AF has arrived, she's always late when we want her to come!  Its great that you're getting started.

Kara & Hayley - Good luck ladies, hope you're pampering yourselves during the 2ww, time drags when you're wishing the days away doesnt it!

I have my first scan on Monday, I think its to check my lining?  With my fresh cycle I had my finger on the pulse of evrything that was going on, with this cycle I have my head firmly buried in the sand, I'm going for the ignorance is bliss approach  

Kylie x


----------



## lexi123

Ready4Family - Thank you for your advice. I also have this book and think I will dig it out to read again...  Have you had level 1 tests done ?  I had the Chicargo tests done and found we shared an antigen 4:1 but since my last m/c I had my LAD test done and I have developed antibodies against my DH so I now protect an embie but I have slightly elavated NK activity and my consultant is being cautious and perscribing the extra immune drugs...

Kylie - Thank you also for yor advice.. Good luck wth you scan on Monday. My lining scan is on Thursday...

Hope everyone else is Ok and hope you all have a great weekend WE are planning to go to London to see family but I don't feel great.. I also only slept about 3 hrs last night.... I am just so restless in bed....

Lexi X


----------



## SAMW

Hello

lexi hope you have a great weekend in london. When you say steroids do u mean the HRT? If so im on day 4 and not had any headaches. 

kiwik i know what u mean about having your head in the sand. Is this your first time going through FET? It is mine and i feel theres so much new stuff to know that it might be best not. Good luck with your scan on monday hun.    

ready4family glad your AF showed hun. Looks like we are only a few day apart so should be having et around the same time. 

Im on day 4 of HRT and not getting any side effects, just aswell as dh home till monday nite and then he goes back down to london   
I have appointment on 10th september for scan to check lining and then hopefully et that week 

Hayley, Kara, Donna, Sofia and Jodie how are you all doing? Hope i havent missed anyone. 

Sam xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Kylie, actually I just stopped b/c on Tues so AF was right on time (which is shocking).  Feels like I've been waiting forever though taking those pills for 3 weeks.  Good luck with Monday's scan.  Yes, they just need to check your lining thickness and my clinic also takes blood.  Let us know how it goes.  Do you have an estimated ET date yet?

Lexi, don't think my clinic has done any immune testing (unless they did check my blood at one point and didn't tell me).  That's why I'm going to ask my doctor about it when I see her next weekend.  Sounds like the tests were really worthwhile for you.  Let's hope the steroids help.  Are you on heparin as well?  I do take a daily baby aspirin (just starting now with the lining meds) and metformin.  Hope the visit with your family goes ok and the side affects wear off for you.

Sam, that's great that we'll be so close in our cycles.  You're just 3 days ahead of me as it's day 1 for me.  Feels good to be starting them.  With our past fets I didn't have any side affects either..just the odd twinge if I moved the wrong way.  

Had a drink with dinner tonight.  Am feeling a bit guilty but also figure that the transfer is 2 weeks away so it shouldn't do any harm now, right?  I rarely drink and this will be my last one before the transfer (and hopefully for 9 months).  

When we were downtown we stopped at a health store and I found brazil nuts.  I've never eaten them nor the pineapple juice during the 2WW, but figured I have nothing to lose by trying the nuts.  They were really expensive but I haven't noticed them before in the supermarkets so figured I'd pick some up.  How many are we supposed to eat a day again?

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## dippy3

Hi everyone
Ready4family glad your AF has arrived. Never did Brazil nuts but did do pineapple juice and milk last time (though not together   ) Whats nxt with you?

Sam know how you feel about DH being away not too long til your scan.

Lexi hope your sleeping better did you go and see family?

Kylie hope everything goes ok today with your scan

Hayley lots of   

Kara lots of   

Hi to anyone I've missed

As for us DR injections going ok just waiting for AF to appear usually has by now   Was so glad to see DH on Fri unfortunately he has had to go back to Cardiff today until Fri   . Ready4Family wish I was on hols I meant I had finished work for that week go back on Wed only do 3 days but it is enough when DH away  DD 2 dogs and house work. Did I say I do feel a bit down at the mo thinking its the drugs? Can anyone tell me how long process takes My con said approx 3 wks from DR to ET. I have to ring when AF shows up they book for scan then if scan ok I have to start tablets until day 15 then have scan day 17 ET. Just wondered if anyone could say this was similar to them?
Love to all
Donna


----------



## lexi123

Ready4Familily - Yes I am also on asprin and Clec=xane and if I get a BFP I will have IVIg too...

Sam - I am also on Steroids aswell as HRT... so who knows what is causing me my headaches and restless nights sleep..

Doona - We did go see the family - we Had a BBQ on Sunday which was nice but we left early as I wasn't feeling great..

Lexi X


----------



## ZenaE

Hi all 
Hope that everyone had a good weekend.

Dippy, looks like you are different to me as I don't have af anymore, I think that Mrs B wants to allow enough time so that if the lining is too thick, then they can give me tablets to make me bleed before going onto the prognova.

Lexi, looks like you are going through tx now, are you having accupunture, as I think that you gave me a phone no a while back. I did go to see her for about 6 weeks, June/July. I may go and see her again before ET

Take care all.
Zena


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

Donna, that must be so hard with dh away for the week.  Glad you at least have a long weekend..but I know, full holidays would be really nice.  Sorry you're feeling down.  It's all the hormones plus just going through tx can do it too.  As for how long it takes, my "downregging stage" (for me is just taking birth control) is 3 weeks, then wait for AF and then take the lining meds for about 2 weeks and then ET.  So, it's not as long as a fresh cycle.  I'm currently taking the lining meds and have a scan on Saturday.  ET should be the following week.  HOpe you're feeling better and you can book your scan soon.

lexi, I'm getting the headaches now too so could also be the hormones in general.  Are you still feeling lousy?

Zena, hope you're doing well.  Where are you in your cycle?

I'm on day 3 now of the lining meds I've been having bad migraines.  Don't know if it's from AF (usually I only get a migraine on day 1 or before and AF is gone now) or from the meds with the hormone changes.  Today I'm trying not to take ibuprofen though since I'm taking so many other meds.  Am looking forward to saturday so I can have a  scan and get a transfer date.


----------



## lexi123

Zena - Yes I am still having accupunture but not as regular as with my fresh cycles..

Kylie - Hope all went well with you scan yesterday..

Ready4Family - Yes I am still not feeling great. With my fresh cycles, my headaches disappeared once I strated Stimming.. I have just noticed that you were avoidig taking Ibuprofen. Just in case you do think about taking it, I just wanted to let you know that both the clinics I have been to have told me NOT to take Ibuprofen and only paracetamol. It is something to do with the lining....  

My scan is this Thursday so hopefully we will know if my transfer will be on the 12th September.

Hope everyone else is OK.. Seems to have gobe quiet on here..

Lexi


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Lexi, am so sorry to hear that you're still not feeling great from the meds.  I know you said you were taking the steroids and other things for immune issues.  Have you started the lining meds yet?  Hope the side affects subside for you real soon.  Hope I haven't done anything bad to my lining because I did take ibuprofen Saturday and Sunday but managed to avoid it yesterday. For sure, will here on in.  Thanks for the info.  Good luck with Thursday's scan.  We should be pretty close with our transfers.  I'm guessing mine will be around the 14th.

My migraine seems better so far today, but AF seems to have come back.  Not too worried though as that happens sometimes when i think it's gone but it's in fact not (especially if a short one).  I've read the immune book once and am re-reading parts again.  Plan to ask my doctor about testing for it on Saturday.  I know it'll be too late for this cycle but figured it doesn't hurt to ask in case this one doesn't work.

kara and hayley, how are you both doing on the 2WW?

Hope everyone is doign well.


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

im ok plodding on lol, not long left for me now

work has gona and let me down and told me i have to go back on sat test day no way so im starting back on sunday


----------



## lexi123

Ready4Family -  Taking Ibuprofen won't have done any harm at this early stage as long as you avoid it from now on..  I also had a lond AF this time and was told it was dowbn to the drugs.

Kara - I see you are testing in 4 days. Any plans to test early ? I am very naughty with testing early. Last time I got a faint positive 7 days after transfer... I just can't help myself...

Lexi


----------



## dippy3

Lexi how you feeling? scan Thur not long now.

Ready4family hope migraine stays at bay.

Kara don't blame you for not going work Sat    to your work

Zena its amazing how they accommodate everyone isn't it I do like the staff at the priory.

Well my AF arrived today so I go for scan nxt Tue ET was going to be 27 Sept but I asked if I could DR a bit longer and have ET 2 Oct its cos DH will be able to take some time of that week so he will be able to help with DD also he would have been away 27 Sept and he so wants to be there. So there it is 2 Oct can't wait.

Hi to everyone else

Take care
Love
Donna


----------



## lexi123

Donna - Glad your AF has arrived and you can get on with your treatment... It's great when we have a date isn't it...


----------



## kara76

i almost tested last night but got too scared lol im a right wuss and have never tested early


----------



## levin

Hi everyone,

Hope you dont mind if i join you. Im a bit of a wreck at the moment, my little embies are getting thawed tomorrow morning and im scared stiff that none of them are going to survive - we've got 4, does anyone know what the chances are of none of them surviving? To make things worse im gonna be at work when the embryologist phones me in the morning, they've told me transfer could be tomorrow aft or thursday morning but they wont know til the morning - so i darent have a day off work in case its a no go for tomorrow.
Sorry to go on a bit, i just cant stop worrying.

Love Leanne x


----------



## ready4Family

Sneaking a peak at work.. Just wanted to say hello to Leanne and mention that in our 2 fets so far, we've had 2 embryos defrosted each time and all 4 survivied.  I know it's nerve racking..but hope you get the same results.  You have a good chance with 4 of them.  Wishing you lots of luck and keep us updated on ET.

Hello to everyone else...will catch up later.


----------



## babybug

Hi leanne , just wanted to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow and lots of    
 as this is my first fet i too am wondering about the "Thaw"   so know how you feel
good luck again, let us know how you go    
babybug x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Going back to posts I missed.

lexi, thanks for the ibuprofen info.  Will definitely avoid it from now on.  

Donna, that's great that AF arrived.  That's the great thing with FET...if you know beforehand, then you can control the date.  It poses an extra challenges trying a second time doesn't it?  Is your DD at home with you?  Our son goes to daycare but during the 2 weeks, dh picks him up for me and looks after his meals, etc.  We make sure that I don't have to lift him 
at all.

kara, not much longer now.  Am sending you lots of babydust.

babybug, how are things going for you?

AF is being so sneaky this time.  Just when I think it's gone, it pops up again.  So strange, but for once, am not worrying (which is so unlike me).


----------



## lexi123

Leanne - Just wanted to wish you good luck for today. This is my 1st FET so I can't gice you any statistics but judging my what  have been reading - you should be fine with 4 embies - this is a great no.. Please let us know how you get on and will be thinking of you today.

Kara - Bless you... Just want to wish you good luck for when you do decide to test and well done on not testing early...

Lexi X


----------



## kara76

omg im getting so nervous now

leanne good luck with the thaw


----------



## ready4Family

kara, the last few days are the worst aren't they?  I swear, it always feels like someone is slowing down the clocks.  Try and keep busy and think of other things (yeah, right).  Hope to hear of a BFP from you in a few days!


----------



## ZenaE

Hi all,

Ready4, I started my jabs Weds 29th Aug, going for a scan Weds 12th when I will be given a date to start taking prognava, hopefully to fit in with an ET on Weds 10th Oct. Hope that you are not suffering too much now with headaches.

Lexi, which B'ham clinic are you at, I did 1 tx at the womens, then went to the Priory, they got me a BFP last Dec, but m/c in Jan. Now got 12 frosties from my wonderful known donor. 

Levin, good luck with the thawing of your frosties, I am sure that all will be well.

Kara, good luck for your testing, I tested 1 day early got a BFP, rang the clinic, told them, confessed to my hubbie, and tested at home again on test day. Clinic then confirmed the BFP. I know I can get A BFP, just got to hang onto the littleone this time.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, hope that you are all having a good day.

Day 7 of d/reging, going to see The Police tonight, really looking forward to it, might just have 1 glass of cider. Also in the middle of kitchen renovations, being very patient with the builder and the electrician so far, only had the sreaming had dabs once with my hubby concerning the layout of the kitchen, (got my way in the end), though I am sure that there is more to come the nearer I get to ET and taking more drugs..at least I can blame it on the drugs for my moodiness.

Anyway, got to go, take care all.

Zena


----------



## lexi123

Zena - I am not actually at a Birmingham clinic any more. I did have 2 cycles at Birmingham Briory but moved to Care Nottingham as they specialise in immune issues. Hope you have a lovely time tonight.

Lexi


----------



## kara76

zena

i am so tempted to test friday night lol...was this your first fet?


----------



## levin

Hi everyone,

Thankyou so much for the welcome, im gonna read back a few pages to try and get to know you all and then i should be able to do some personals.
Well i got a phone call from the embryologist this morning and she told me that out of our 4 embies, 2 had died, and out of the other 2 my 4 cell had lost half its cells and become a 2 cell and i also had another 2 cell. I was quite disappointed with that and spent half the morning on the verge of tears thinking we had no chance. Anyway we went to the clinic in the aft for my transfer and the embryologist came into the room looking a bit sheepish. She admitted that she had misread my notes this morning and that my 4 cell hadnt lost any cells at all, in fact by the time i got there it had become a 6 cell. Also my 2 cell had become a 3 cell and looked ready to divide again. So im much, much more hopeful now. I test on the 21st.
I just want to wish good luck to everyone on here going through, or about to go through treatment. Sending loads of positive vibes and babydust to all of us                           .

Love Leanne x


----------



## dippy3

Levin at least it was better news when getting to the clinic Lots of    to you on your 2ww.

Kara good luck not long now I'm sure the end of 2ww is the worst.

Zena enjoy the police tonight.

ready4family yes it is differant 2nd time DD goes to childminder 3 days a week shes only 9mths and a bit of a dot really so not too bothered about lifting her. I don't know wheather to send her to childminder or not when I'm off on 2ww I feel guilty enough sending her now when I'm at work. You know how it is. Hope your AF starts behaving.

Hi to everyone I've missed
Love
Donna


----------



## babybug

Leanne, i am soooo glad to read your good news , well done lots of       
      for your 2ww !!!!!!

Hi everyone sorry been on while ago and then off again, am finally here and ready to get to know you all, i finished the pill last night so first injection tonight ... had to ring the clinic as had complete mental block and panic that have forgotten how to do it!!!   so am now confident again and cant wait to get to et !
      I have my first scan on mon but dont think my af would have finished by then will hopefully start tomorrow or fri at latest?? will they still do internal am abit embarressed by the thought of it   

hi to everyone and good luck kara76 ! more personals tomorrow i promise !
babybug xx


----------



## hayleyS

Just a quick one from me to say that i tested and its BFN.

Just want to wish Kara loads of luck for test day.

Hayley x


----------



## kara76

hayley 

i have been thinking about you, i am so sorry

babybug yep they will still do an internal, they are use to it and i have had loads of scans while af


----------



## babybug

hayleys i am sooooo sorry     look after yourself 

kara76 thanks for reply it is obviously just another thing i have to get used to , this rollercoaster is so tough! just done first injection since last icsi and cant believe hit a nerve aghhh sooo painful

best wishes to all
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Zena, so one more week for you then and then you'll get your scan.  That's exciting that you're getting your kitchen done.  HOpe it isn't too stressful..the meds does wonders on us, doesn't it?  Have fun at the concert.

kara, you're so close now.

Leanne, can't believe the confusion with your embryos.  That's just so cruel.  Sounds like the two remaining are really strong and are doing great.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  Are you working or off?

Donna, your DD must be light then.  My son is over the limit for lifting so have to avoid it.  It's a tough one to decide what to do isn't it?  That's good that you have the option of sending her for an extra day or two if needed.  I'm sure whatever you decide will be the right decision.  

babybug, shouldn't matter if you have AF for your scan.  In fact, my clinic always does the first scan on day 2 of AF.  Yes, the scan will most likely be internal.  I know..it's embarassing if you have AF, but I guess they're used to it.  Good luck for MOnday.

hayley, am so sorry to hear your news hun.  It's just devastating.  Big hugs.

Well, the headaches are gone now.  Yah!  Am finding my stomach a bit tender feeling.  Not sure if it's the meds or if I'm just over sensitive now.  Anyone else finding that?  It's only day 5 of the lining meds.  I'm working from home tomorrow and am thinking of giving our place a good clean (at lunch) since I'll be off cleaning once we have our transfer for the two weeks.  Our place is always such a mess by the end.  If we acutally get a positvie one of these times, I'll have to have dh help out.


----------



## levin

Hi everyone,

Hayley - So, so sorry to read your news hun. Thinking of you and sending you big hugs  .

Babybug - Aww i can understand you being embarassed chick but i wouldnt worry too much because they'll see it all the time and they probably wont give it a second thought.

Ready4family - Ive got today off sick but then im back to work tomorrow. Were really short staffed at the moment, plus im hoping that being at work will make the 2ww go a bit quicker. Sorry you're not feeling too great. My stomach was fine with the meds but i did get quite a few dizzy spells and felt a bit sickly - seems to have calmed down now though.

Love Leanne x


----------



## lexi123

Hayley - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN..

Leanne - Great news about your embies... Good look in your 2WW

Kara - Hope you are bearing up.. Not long now...

I am now back from my scan. My lining was 9.8mm which they were happy with. Going to call then at 2:30pm to check the blood results are OK. All being well withthe bloods, we will have our transfer next Wednesday. Our plan is to thaw the 4 - 1 days on the Monday andthen if these are no good, we have 6 more day 3's to fall back on. I think I mentioned on a previously that the batch that the 4 day 1's came from were not great quality and the best we got from the remaining 8
in that batch was a 5 cell on day 3... Let's hope these 4 are the best in the batch... but I am not
holding out much hope for them...

Lexi


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Leanne, I can see you going back to work if you're busy there.  Staying home can get you mad wondering.  My work is very boring at the moment so in my case, I'd rather be home (but don't want to blow all vacation either).  What kind of work do you do?  The dizziness doesn't sound like fun. Glad it's passed.  My stomach isn't bad at all..just notice that it's tender and a bit sore and was wondering if anyone else is feeling or has felt that too.

lexi, good news on your scan.  That's great that you have lots of embryos so you can try defrosting and see what happens and get the best ones.  Try and not worry...even the less developed ones may have a growth spurt after the thaw..or once they are transfered.  Keep us posted on your blood work and confirmed transfer date.

A few weeks ago I warned that I'll need 3-5 days off mid Sept (hate being so unspecific).  I'm thinking I'll email my boss today saying that my vaction will probably need to be started next Friday or the following week and then I can let them know for sure on Monday after our weekend appt.  Hate not being able to give them specifics until a few days before.


----------



## Myra

Hi Girls

Do you mind if i join you all, I am waiting on AF so i can get started with my FET, although looks like mid Oct before i can start d/r, i am having a med fet and i have 3 frosties from my 1st ICSI cycle back in Jan 07, which ended in a chemical pg, mine are day 2 frosties so i am hoping that at least one survives for transfer, i know that most of you are well underway with your tx, but thought i would join in as i might be able to get some tips from you all.
Look forward to getting to know you all

Love Myra xx


----------



## levin

Hi Ready4family - I work as manager in a jewellers, were fairly busy so it should keep my mind off it. I just need to make sure i dont end up doing any bending or lifting. Cant say ive had any tenderness in my stomach but i guess the medication affects everyone differently.

Myra - Hiya hun, im new to this thread this week as well. Good luck with your forthcoming treatment chick.

Love Leanne x


----------



## lexi123

Myra - Hi and welcome. 

My bloods have come back Ok and my transfer is booked in next Wednesday 12th.. Yikes.. Really scared now...


----------



## Sofia26

Hi everyone
sorry been away from the board for a few days, back at work now and its always so busy, had the day from hell, it started at 0700hrs and ended at 1700hrs, you could say i'm ffeling a little tired. But hte good thing is that AF arrived today ' yippee, never been so excited before, slapped 2 patches on my thighs and i'm ready for action. got scan booked for next wed and i'm soo excited. must think positive, must think positive,must think positive,must think positive,must think positive,must think positive,must think positive.

Anyway never mind me, this boards got busy, time for personals:-

Leanne:- Nice yo meet you, what a nightmare with embryo's- you head must have been up your   for the first part of the morning. simple mistakes like that really stress you out. Really please about the reault now though, sending you lots of positive vibed   

Myra:- Hello, and welcome, although i've only been on this board for a matter of poss 2 weeks. good luck honey. 

Lexi:- excellent about your lining, fingers crossed for the best batch possible.   

Kara:- how long now?

Hayley:- So sorry honey, it's really hard sometimes sending you a big hug 

Babybug:- i know what you mean about mental block, its so easy to forget, but then again old habits never die and it soon becomes rountine again. lets just hope this is the last time for you.  

Ready4family:- Hi honey, glad to hear your headaches have gone. started the patches now myself, is there anything else i should be doing. do i start the asprin thing now? Whens your scan?

If there is anyone i've forget, hello and take care

Sofia26


----------



## ready4Family

Myra, welcome.  It's never too early to join.  I'm sure it feels good to have a date for your fet. Wishing you all the best and looking forward to getting to know you.

Leanne, sounds like a nice job working with such pretty merchandice.  Yes..just don't lift anythihng too heavy and you'll be fine.  You're right..I'm sure everyone has different responses to the meds.  I have stomach issues to begin with so am never sure if it's me or the meds.  Good luck back at work.

lexi, great news that everythign is on track for next Wed. The whole thing is scary...I know.  Just try to relax.  All will go well.

Sofia, poor you with such a long day at work.  Great news on AF..only time we want it.    Can I borrow one of your "must think positive" phrases?  My doctor instructed me to start the lining meds and baby aspirin when AF comes, but you should check with your clinic about the asprin.  Everyone is different.  That should be all you need to do though.  My scan is this Saturday.  Looking forward to it to confirm dates.

Am getting nervous as we go to the clinic on Saturday and as mentioned before, I've been doing lots of reading about immune issues for ivf failure.  It's really scaring me as I'm a perfect candidate for it being our issue (esp since I have other immune issues). What's scaring me is if my doctor doesn't follow it , and if there's somethign to it, then how will we ever get pregnant?  I do currently take some of the meds listed (progesterone, metformin, baby aspirin)..but not the main others.  I'm also nervous about offending my doctor by asking about tests that she's never suggested (i.el. don't want her to think that I doubt her).  It's too late for this cycle anyways...but do want to ask her about it for following ones (gee...where's my PMA)


----------



## kara76

about 12 hours til i test now omg


----------



## Newday

I wanted to go for FET at the end of the month over a weekend. The clinic (abroad) has siad that is OK but it means being on progynova for 18 days surely this is past the optimum for ET?

anybody know?

Dawn


----------



## ready4Family

kara,   with tomorrow's test.  Sending you lots of    

Dawn, not sure the answer to your question, but wanted to welcome you to the board.  I would imagine your clinic knows what they're doign though.


----------



## Mustard

may I join you as I start downregging tomorrow for my medicated FET.

I've got 9 frozen blasts sitting waiting for me.  I've just had a tube removed in August to remove the posibility of the fluid affecting implantation so after 2 previous failed IVFs I feel this is our best chance so far.  That is if some of the blasts survive (lost all 3 from the last IVF in the thaw  ) so I'm really worried but my consultant assures me we must get some out of 9 good quality blasts.

I'll try to catch up on all your stories - but good luck to Kara - who should be testing any time now  

Mustard
x


----------



## levin

Hi everyone,

Kara - Good luck hunnie, hope you get a lovely BFP today                   .

Mustard - Welcome hun, 9 sounds like a good number, i'll have my fingers firmly crossed for you that they all survive the thaw. Good luck with your treatment chick.

Love Leanne x


----------



## lexi123

Kara - Good luck - thinking of you...


----------



## dippy3

Kara Good luck   
Love
Donna


----------



## kara76

bfn for me girls

im ok getting use to it now


----------



## hayleyS

Kara - IM sorry hun its so hard isn't it. Just PM me if you want a chat.

Hayley x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥

hey girls

just a little question.. do you think that having a medicted fet apose tp having a natural one affects the chances of a bfp. do the girls that have natural still have to do the pessaries? i just think that there so horrible and cant help thinking that they are going all over the embryos possibly killing them.. am i just being silly?

keepinghope x


----------



## babybug

kara76 - i am sorry   take care of yourself , sending you big hugs  

keepinghope - i have just started med fet, dont know about natural? but with the pessaries i used the back door during my icsi as i didnt like the "mess"   , have you been told to use the front? think alot of girls use the back door??     you get your bfp !!! good luck

hope everyone else is ok , have got used to my injections again now, af has just arrived ready for scan mon morning , phew !
have good weekend all

babybug x


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

kara, I am so sorry for your results.  My heart goes out to you as I know the devastation.  Am sending you all the best for the future.  It will happen.  Do you have frosties left?  Hugs to you.   

Mustard, welcome to the fet board.  Wonderful you have so many blasts waiting.  That's great that you've improved your chances and have hope for your frozen transfer.

keepinghope, i'm not a doctor, but my understanding is if your cycle is fine, then the outcome would be the same.  It's just if you have an irregular cycle or hormone imablance...something that may affect your lining, then a medicated is the way to go.  Not sure if you take the pessaries on a natural fet...but I would think that they would help the embryos and not harm them.  If they did, no one would ever prescribe them.  I get progesterone injections instead of the pessaries.  Do you know if that's an option for you if you hate them so much?

babybug, great news on AF.  Good luck on Monday.  Let us know how it goes.

Had our scan today and it went ok.  I'm a bit worried though as my doctor said that my lining isn't where she expected it (and even scanned me again to make sure the technicians did it right). I came on a different day from the normal though (a few days earlier) so not sure if that's throwing her off?  But I did let her know that I've been on the meds for 1 week.  Anyways, I'm to go back Wed for another scan.  Today I also asked questions about the immune testing.  She said that the tests are inconclusive, but since I have other immune issues she has no problem putting me on the meds.  I'd start them on the transfer day.  So that's a bit of a relief.  

Oh..forgot to mention that when we went to the clinic, someone came up and gave me a hug from behind.  Said hello but sorry it didn't work.  It was the nurse from the ivf/fet lab.  It was so nice of her (dh and i really like her), but how sad when those nurses remember you.


----------



## lexi123

Kara - I am so sorry to hear of your BFN.. Hope you are OK.. 

Mustard - Welcome to the thread.. Wow - 9 blasts - that is fantastic and well done on getting so many. Look forward to getting to know you.

babybug - Good luck with your scan today

Readyforfamily - I am pleased that you have been perscribed the drugs for immune issues as I know this has been worrying you. It does sound early fr your lining scan. I was on medication for 12 days before they measured my lining.

Well today is D day for me. We are thawing 4 of my day 1 embies today and I have to call in the afternoon to see if they have survived. I am lucky that I also have a back up plan as I also have 6 day 3's just in case. I am so scared.. Day 1's are a nightmare as not only do they have to survice the thaw but also have to continue todivide for 2 more days and also be a good enough quality...

Lexi X


----------



## ready4Family

lexi, I know the thaw is very nerve racking, but I'm sure all will be fine.  You have so many to choose from with a few options.  That's fantastic.  I'll be thinking of you and will check in later to see how they do.  Guess you don't knwo when your transfer will be then, right?  

The more I think about it, the more worried I am about our last scan as my doctor seemed surprised and not pleased with my lining thickness.  And even though it's different timing than normal from when she usually brings you back for a scan, i did tell her twice that I've been on the meds for a week.  Lexi, I do hope you're right.

Another thing I'm worried about (assuming things are ok and we have the transfer) is that I'm fighting a cold.  Do hope it goes by the weekend so I'm not congested and coughing from transfer day and on.  Not sure if that would stop the embros from implanting ... especially if coughing sicne I try and stay as still as possible.


----------



## lexi123

Ready4Familiy - When I had a bit of bleeding at the start of my treatment I called the nurse and told her that I was concerned my lining would not be thick enough - she told me not to worry as if this was the case that they would incease my HRT or keep me on for longer until it was thick enough.. so worse case sernario and I really think it is too early to be worrying - you can at least do something about it...

My transfer is planned for Wednesday. Will be calling then in an hour... Yikes....

Lexi


----------



## ZenaE

Kara, Sorry to hear your news, thinking of you.
Lexi, Good luck
Hello to everyone else


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - Just an update from me.. All 4 of my embies have survived the thaw - They said that as they are day 1's - they are less complex so usually do well on thawing. I have to call them tomorrow morning to see if they have divided... I have a stressful few hours to wait now....

Lexi X


----------



## Mustard

Lexi - that's great news ... fingers crossed and lots of dividing vibes for the embies.

Good luck

Mustard
x


----------



## ready4Family

lexi, good luck with your embryos growing and dividing. Am thinking about you as I know the wait is so hard.  Thanks for making me feel better about my lining.


----------



## babybug

[fly]Good Evening everyone !!  [/fly]

ready4family - good luck for wednesday , must just be because the days are muddled - you will be fine - do you know when et may be?

lexi123 - wow all 4 thats fantastic news   lots of positive vibes for tomorrow  

mustard - hello and good luck with this cycle , 9 frosties , especially blasts is excellent! loads of    for you

hope everyone else is ok - especially 2wwrs ! 

Well had scan this morning, was worried lining was still going to be too thick as af only started sat and even nurse said it wasnt very long , got past the embarressing bit (thanks girls !) and hey presto lining was 2.4mm (had to be under 4mm to start hrt) , so tonight i take first 3 progynova , have decided to take all 3 in one go every day as nurse said may be wise as they can make you feel bit groggy after?!
so next scan is next tues morning to check lining thickening!

babybug xx


----------



## SAMW

Hi girls 

Sorry not been on for a while and this is a me post 
I've been on HRT and today was day 13 and i went to scan this morning and my lining is not thick enough - its 4.9mm and told has to be 7mm thick at least. I have to go back on friday for another scan to see if its any better. If not then the cycle will be abandoned  
Does anyone know how quickly the lining thickens up? Will it be ok for friday? 

Sorry its all about me will do personals soon

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

oh sam i am sorry   , dont loose hope though as you havent got much further to go, on my icsi cycle my lining thickened 2 - 3mm within a couple of days so by friday you should be fine, i give you lots of     grow lining grow    
here is a lining growth dance for you 

            
keep us informed !

babybug


----------



## SAMW

thanks for replying so quickly babybug

sam xxx


----------



## Mustard

Sam -  On my last IVF cycle my lining was 4.5 mm on first scan, went up to 8.8 mm 2 days later, 9.9 mm 2 days later, 12 mm 3 days later, and 14.4 mm 2 days later and for EC.  So it can grow quite quickly. Sending you lots of lining thickening vibes.

Babybug - great news you can start on the HRT - fingers crossed.  

Lexi - any news on those embies?

Ready4 - hope you're fighting that cold and that things are going well for you.

No news here ... just being a bit of a moody cow on the downregging drugs but at least H and I both know it's them and not me  .

Mustard
x


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - I have just called and I have 2 - 2 cell embies and 2 - 4 cell embies... all grade 2...  I have to call again in the morning before I set off to see what the situation is and whether we will need to thaw some of our 3 day ones.  I guess the 2 day ones are alittle I guess  but we'll see what happens overnight...

Thank you all for your support..

Lexi X


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

babybug, thanks for the note.  Even though my lining was no where near ready on the weekend, I asked my doctor about ET.  She said probably the weekend or Monday, which works well.  Great news on your scan.  It feels good to start, doesn't it?  Didnt' realize that your hrt meds make you groggy.  I take a different med, but take it 3 times a day, but it has no side affects so it's ok (just hate sneaking it in if I'm with someone).  Good luck next Tues.  Let us know how it goes.

Sam, I feel for you as I'm scared we're in the same situation.  It's so hard as we just want everything to go right and are so anxious to get going.  I wouldn't be surprised though if your lining thickens up a lot in the next few days.  I'll be thinking of you.  

Mustard, thanks for the cold wishes.  Today it's feeling better, so I really continues going that way. I have issues too where I have to take prescription meds to get rid of colds/coughs so really don't want to have to take them now so close to ET.  The meds affect us so much don't they?

lexi, isn't that good for your embryos?  Plus they still have another day to grow and divide.  It's good that you have backup ontop of these in case you're not happy with their progress.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  Is your transfer tomorrow or Thursday?

My father's girlfriend's daughter had a baby boy recently (which is so hard because that's all I hear about...and I see the daughter maybe once a year so it's not like we're close).  I was just emailed about a ceremony for the baby next week.  Dont mean to sound horrible, but I just find it so hard hearing about a newborn now with all our failed attempts, never mind about having to see him in a celebration.  Luckily though if things go ok for us, it'll be very close to our transfer so won't have to go.  I can see Dh wanting to go though so it'll still be in my face.


----------



## lexi123

ready4Family - My transfer is planned for tomorrow..


----------



## ready4Family

lexi, good luck!  Will be thinking of you and wishing you all the best with your growing embryos.  Lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## SAMW

Hi

Mustard i hope you're not feeling too down hun with the drugs hun,   when do u go for your scan? 
Is there anything you did to get your lining thick at all? I know for follies to grow for ec i drank lots of water but this time as its fet i've not been drinking much water. Do you think i should? im probably sounding a bit   but willing to try anything.

Lexi good luck for tomorrow hun, sending you lots of      

ready4family how are you getting on hun? I've been told if lining ok for friday then et will be sat or monday, looks like we are going through it together  sending you lots of      

babybug is that you now started hrt hun? sending you lots of        that lining thickens. 

Hello to anyone ive missed

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

mustard - sorry you are feeling the strain from down regging, i am strange in that i actually feel happier when down regging   strange i know! hee hee, have been on hrt drugs for 1 day however and have really been partner from hell   ! hope you start to feel better soon

ready4family - i am taking progynova , what are you taking?? read leaflet and basically says in a round about way that the side effects are evil and i have felt miserable today? hopefully wont get worse??!
good luck for weekend or mon heres lots of luck -    

lexi123 - everything sounds great , good luck for tomorrow let us know how you get on hun , fingers, legs and eyes crossed for you !  

samw - hope you are feeling abit more positive   i havent been drinking much water either , cant stand the stuff but did really well on my icsi cycle but this time i have a glass now and then. think we should be trying i dont really know? this time i am going down the pineapple juice and brazil nut path , are you?? as last time i never ate or drank any

I asked my clinic about junior aspirin and they said they dont have hard evidence that it makes a difference, so therefore dont use it in protocol, is anyone else taking it, with or without clinic advice? what are your thoughts on taking a small bit??

Levin - how are you doing hope 2ww is going ok??

babybug xx


----------



## SAMW

Hi babybug

I will be getting some pineapple juice and also some brazil nuts as willing to try anything. About the water im not sure as the run up to ec i did drink water as if it was going to run out   Think thats how they managed to collect 17 eggs. Might drink a few glasses tomorrow, cant do any harm. 
About the hrt i feel i could cry at the slightest thing, and also have been getting headaches on and off and today i've felt nauseus they must be all down to the drugs.

Sam xx


----------



## levin

Hi everyone,

Just a real quickie cosim absolutely shattered today but i promise i'll try to catch up properly tomorrow.

Lexi - Good luck for tomorrow hunnie, they sound like decent embryos for day 2's so dont worry hun.

Sam - Sorry the hrt is making you feel a bit emotional and giving you headaches - i just seemed to have dizzy spells on mine but that seems to have calmed down now.

Ready4family - I can understand how you feel about not wanting to go to the celebration thingy for the newborn - its so hard having it rubbed in your face isnt it. Hope you're ok chick.

Babybug - Im doing ok thanks, 2ww seems to be dragging but im trying to keep myself busy at work to get my mind off it. Dont know much about the aspirin thing - the information i was given by my clinic said definitely not to take it but im sure ive read that some people have been told to take it by their clinics.

Mustard - Sorry the down-reg drugs are making you feel moody hun.

Right im gonna toddle off to bed now for some much needed sleep.

Love Leanne x


----------



## dippy3

Hi all sorry not been around really busy here

Kara I'm so sorry hun sending you lots of   Look after yourself

Sam don't think it could do any harm drinking extra water I drank gallons of the stuff on our fresh cycle.

Babybug I take 75mg aspirin did on our last cycle but not on first. My consultant advices us to.

Mustard I feel dreadful on the DR drugs too I just keep thinking its not for ever. (so does DH  )

ready4family know how you feel  about newborns it's really hard.Hope your cold clears up soon.

lexi good luck lots of    to you.

Went for scan today lining was thin enough so I start on Sun with HRT tablets ET booked for 2 Oct providing everything goes to plan. Still feeling very down for some reason. Well actually part of it is to do with the evil MIL who thinks the world revolves round her anyway don't get me started on her.

Levin hope everything going ok lots of    to you

Hi to anyone I've missed

Love Donna


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Sam, that's so great that our cycles are so close so we'll most likely be in the 2WW together.  I should find out tomorrow when ours will be (I hope).  Sending you lots of positive vibes too.  I like your signature.  The sparkles brings positive vibes and being happy!  I also have the brazil nuts waiting.

babybug, I'm so sorry that you're feeling so awful from the progynova.  Hope it doesn't get worse for you either.  I take estrase to build the lining.  I'm actually in Canada and haven't heard of anyone else taking that med over there in the UK so must just be our equivalent.  I'm not feelingn anything, which makes me think I should be worrying?  I also take the baby aspirin you were mentioning (suggested by my doctor).  I think they believe it increases blood flow to the uterus.  I remember there was a thread on here that was quite busy for different opinions (just to confuse you more).

levin, how are you doing on the 2WW?  Are you finding being at work is helpig the time pass?  GLad you girls understand about not wanting to be around newborns at the moment (esp if I barely know the mother).  Had a minor fight with my dad today about it..he just doesn't understand my sensitivity at the moment.  Hope you get some rest.

Donna, I think I"m fighting the cold away...thanks.  Great news on your scan.  I'm sure it feels great to get a date.  Am so sorry that you're feeling down.  It's awful when there are other stresses outside of our tx to deal with.  Try and think happy thoughts and push away the stressful and upsetting ones.  (That's the advice my MIL gave me to deal with the stress I'm having at work now).

Am nervous for our scan tomorrow.  Just hope everything is ok and we can get a confirmed ET date.  It's so hard not knowing, plus emotionally just want to know we're going ahead with it.  Hope to get all the meds too (progesterone injections plus the immune ones she said I could take).


----------



## Sofia26

Hello everyone

Not been around for a few days, my head's been in another place and feeling a bit down, so i'm pulling myself toether. 

Ready4family - i've got my lining scan today too. sorry no peronals ive got an hour to get ready, shower, change and straighten my hair, plus drive to the hospital (30 mins away) within the next hour. i'm really scared. wish me luck.

Sofia26


----------



## Mustard

Lexi - fingers crossed for your ET today.  I'll be thinking of you.

Ready4F - Glad your cold is better.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow  , it will be nice to get on to the next stage won't it?

Sam - I didn't do anything specific for the lining.  I did drink lots of water, had brazil nuts and took baby asprin but not sure if any of them affected it.  Just give anything a go  .

Babybug - I've never asked my clinic about baby asprin in case they said no, but from what I have read it has a possibility of helping so I've done it and my thought is that it can't do me any harm.  

Levin - sorry you're feeling so tired.  Bet you're 2ww seems like a lifetime.

Dippy - not long to go then.  

Sofia - good luck today  

As for me no news - just waiting, waiting, waiting and being moody   

Mustard
x


----------



## ZenaE

Lexi, hope all goes well


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Sofia, so sorry you've been having a hard time.  Hope you're feeling better.  Let us know how your scan went.

Mustard, thanks for the good luck wishes. Yes, it does feel good moving ahead.  How's the downregging going?

Had my scan today and things are good (thank goodness!).  ET is booked for Monday morning.  Initially my doctor said Sunday but she wasn't sure if she was coming in that day.  I said Monday was ok since I prefer our own doctor do the transfer.  So when i got to work, I "requested" to take next week as vacation.  (And if my boss objects then I'll inform him that I'm having a medical procedure and the date isn't really optional..I have warned him of the approximate timing though).  

Got the immune meds today.  Didn't realize that the 'heparin' equivalent is an injection, which means that dh will have to give me 2 injections in the morning (progesterone and the immune one) and 1 at night (the immune one).  Almost feels like we're doing ivf with all the needles.  Don't start those until Friday, but have started the prednisone today.  Anyone else feel like they need a scheduler to keep track of all the meds  Not complaining though...hope each one does its job and gets us a BFP.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## SAMW

hi girlies

Sofia hope you feeling better soon   how did your scan go today?

dippy thats good you can start on your HRT!!! im sorry you're MIL is making you feel that way hun.  

ready4family sending you lots of       for et on monday. Glad your scan went well. Do you know how many embies are going to be thawed at all?

Mustard thanks for the tip about the water hun, im willing to try anything to see if it works.

Hows everyone else doing today? 

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

sofia26 - how did the scan go hope it went well !  

ready4family - yeah !!  so glad scan went well, good luck for monday     , lots of injections yuk, you will be fine and as you say.. all for a good cause

lexi123 - are you ok?? how did transfer go?? let us know hun hope you are well  

mustard - my thoughts exactly about the aspirin, i figure when i go next tues i am going to say right will aspirin hurt at all?? if not i will take it, are you taking standard aspirin or is there aspirin that is actually called baby aspirin? and where do you get it? - hope you dont feel soo moody today , chin up   

dippy - glad hrt can begin soon, why do you have to wait till sunday? isnt lining thin enough now to start? or is it merely clinic timing?

levin and everyone else - still got my fingers crossed for you , take it easy... relax  

well i am just ploding along injecting and tablet taking, feel happier today and my DP and i bought a 2nd hand caravan today , just a little 2 berth, my fondest memories as a child are family holidays in a touring caravan , hopefully i will have a child to give the same experiences and memories to that 
they can enjoy and pass on to their children     Good night 
babybug x


----------



## Sofia26

hello everyone,

this is just a quick one, just got home from work after a verrrrrry long day. scan went well my lining is now 8.9mm follicles are supressed nicely. doc said perfect. spoke to IM today and just waiting for them to get back to me now. so we'll have to wait and see. feeling OK but not best, need to get a grip if i'm hinest, i'm sure i will soon.
anyway must dash, in work for 630am so not much time for a sleep. will do personals tomorrow.

Sofia26


----------



## ready4Family

Sam, we have 5 frosties and will be implanting 2.  So if all goes well, we'll have 3 left for next time (but let's hope we won't need next time).  Wishing you all the best for Friday.  Wouldn't that be great if we both had ET on Monday?

babybug, yep, not worried about the injections (as long as dh give them...i'll faint if I look at it going in..ha ha).  Just funny how it feels like we're doing ivf with all of them.   Glad the injections are going ok for you.  That's so special that you bought something that brings you happy memories from when you were a child.  You WILL have that child to experience with him/her.

Sofia, am happy to hear that your scan went well.  Things sound like they're fallign in line.  Let us know when you end up having ET booked.

Anyone else taking a crazy amount of tablets per day?  I counted them and on Friday, Sat and Sun, I'll be taking 13 pills in total (some are the same med) + 3 injections.  Those days also includes an antibiotic, but I look like such an addict looking at the pills that I lined up for those days.  

Just wondering how long you are all on the lining meds before ET?  The first 2 FETs, I was on for 13 days.  This time it'll be 15 days.  I assume the few extra days won't matter or my doctor would have done it sooner than Monday.

Night all.


----------



## Mustard

Sorry can't do personals as I'm running out the door but Babybug the asprin I take is a normal one but it's only 75mg - I think some people call it baby asprin because it's only a small dose.  I got mine from boots and it was about 89p for 100 tablets (really broke the bank  ).

Have a good day everyone and will catch up later

Mustard
x


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls -  I am sorry for the me post but have just popped on line for 5 mins to update you all then going back to rest.

I now have one 8 cell grade one embie and one 6 cell grade 2 embie on board. I was lucky as they didn't need to thaw any from my second batch.. Now on the dreaded 2ww...

Lexi


----------



## dippy3

Hi all
Lexi great news lots of sticky vibes for your embies  

ready4family yep I'm taking a crazy amount of pills too and I haven't even started HRT yet!!! I will be on lining meds for 15 days before ET but I actually stay on HRT til test. How are you?

sofia26 glad your scan was ok hope you got some good sleep

babybug we're starting Sun so it coinsides with a 2 wk holiday I have booked. Decided didn't want to be at work at all when on 2 wk wait also work no nothing about treatment. We also have a caravan we started of with an 11 yr old one 2 berth about 6 yrs ago since then we have had 3 new ones one did get trashed in the storms of Boscastle Cornwall though !!!! . We love it.

Hi Sam how you doing?

Zena any firm dates on ET yet?

Hi to anyone I've missed
Take care all
Donna


----------



## ready4Family

lexi, great news on your embryos on board.  You see?  They did great in the end!  Sending you lots of babydust and       

Donna, i'm conforted knowing that you'll also be on the meds for 15 days before ET.  This cycle is a bit longer for me than our last two fets and it'll be 15 days for us too.  I'm doing ok thanks.  A bit more positive than before.  That's great that your transfer will coincide with your scheduled holiday.  Wish I could take the 2 weeks off.

I've decided to do a 2WW diary this time.  Have never done one before, but often find myself browsing others during the 2WW so decided to write one myself.  I've started it (just writing background) and will continue it on Monday once we have our transfer.  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ZenaE

Lexi, Congratulations, 2 on board, keep them safe and take it easy.

Dippy, ET is sey for 10th October. injecting until the 23rd, then on prognova till the 8th October when I go back for a scan. feeling reasonably calm at the moment. How are you doing

Hi to everyone else.

Zena


----------



## dippy3

Zena am doing ok very moody     ET set for 2 oct so we hopefully won't be to far apart. Have scan booked for Sun 30 Oct. Start prognova this Sun. Keep updating me. Take care
Love Donna


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Sofia thats good your scan went well hun. When will you have et hun?

ready4family that would be so good if we have et on the same day hun. I'll be on lining meds for 17 days by tomorrow, when i had my scan on monday it had been for 13 days. I dont think it matters that much hun, not sure though as this is my 1st time.

Lexi thats good news hun, sending you lots of  

dippy, mustard, zena, hiya, how are you all doing?

Im on egg shells tonight, im so scared about tomorrow's scan as i really hope everything is ok. I just need to calm down as theres nothing i can do to change it at all. Will let you all know how i get on.

Hope i never missed anyone. 

Sam xx


----------



## babybug

lexi123 - that's great news , 2 lovely embies on board, good luck with the 2ww   
try not to think too much about it, easier said than done i know, are you off work? for all 2ww?

mustard, thanks for information, i think i am going to get some then, how u feeling today?

dippy3 - i dont live too far away from boscastle, that was awful, were you ok, were you stuck in it??
that's a good idea booking your holiday at that time, is great how treatment can be moved around to fit in with life, just so we can still keep abit of dignity in not having to tell work collegues, after all couples deciding to "try" for children dont announce when they are trying and which day and at what time so why should we !! - not long now till sunday !

ready4family, zenaE , levin- hope you are all ok here's lots of positive vibes for you             

Samw - good luck for tomorrow hun, really hope the lining dance has been making it nice and thick for you , will be thinking of you tomorrow, let us know how it goes - here's abit more lining dance -
       

Dp and I are abit stressed tonight, our area has a big water main burst and has been for almost 24 hours !! the trouble is my heating and water system is combination, so i dont have a water tank and so when the water stops, it literally stops (no reserve), have said to work i am goin to be late in tomorow as fingers crossed it will be on in the morning, as i really want a shower and wash of hair, feel really manky now    
and kettle is nearly empty, only one more cup of tea left - aggghhhhh, anyway
 good night from smelly me
babybug x
sorry if i have missed anyone


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Zena, how's the downregging going?

Donna, so many hormones does crazy things to us, doesn't it?  Not much longer for you to start the meds.  

Sam, thanks for the reasurance for the length of time on the lining meds. Good luck with your scan today.  I felt the same as you with our scan this week but everything turned out fine.  I'm sure the same will be for you and it's gotten thicker over the past few days.  Let us know how it goes.  

babybug, thanks for the wishes.  What happened with your water?  It's just awful going without.  Can completely understand being upset at not being able to shower and wash your hair before work.  Hope it was fixed quickly for you so you didn't have to go without water for long.

We did our first injections today in preparation for Monday's ET.  The fragmin one stung more than I was expecting, but I'm just happy to be getting it.  The progesterone one was ok.  Dh has to give me the fragmin one each night as well.  

I haven't noticed anyone saying anything about the transfer itself.  Does anyone else hate it as much as I do because of the full bladder?  I find it so hard having to go to the bathroom so badly and then they push right on your stomach during the procedure.  It's all worth it of course, but still find it hard.  Last time there was no way I was going to be able to wait so I went to the bathroom and hard to drink all over again.  It was a good thing though since our transfer was delayed by 2 hours!

Have a great weekend everyone (although of course I'll be on here a few times throughout as always!)


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

This is a quickie as im in work. I had scan today and that went well lining was 6mm. ET will hopefully be on tuesday. I have to call in on monday and see what happens. They will be taking out 5 embryos, and i've been told they were pre nuclear so didnt have a chance to divide when they were frozen which means they have a better chance.

Speak to u all later.
Sam xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Sam, great news that your lining is looking good and ET on Tuesday (just one day off).  It's crazy all the worrying we do, isn't it?  Do you have another scan before then, or you're just waiting to confirm the time?  Haven't heard of freezing pre-nuclear.  Sounds really promising!  Sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## lexi123

Sam - I just want to say that my embies were also at the same stage as your when they were frozen and all 4 survived the thaw... Not long to wait now...

Ready4Family - I know exactly what you are saying about the full bladder and pressing on you tummy. I went straight to the loo after mine and I swear I was sat on the toilet for 10 mins... Also - just anted to wish you good luck for ET incas I don't get online at the weekend.

Babybug - Hope all is OK now with your water problems...

Donna & Zina - Just wanted to wish you good luc with your treatment..

Also hi to everyone else and thank you all for your messages and support...  I hate this 2WW and I am already anaysing everything...


----------



## dippy3

Hi all
Just wanted to say              Happy Weekend everyone have a good one.
Love
Donna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready 

Just a quick post to say that I'm wishing you every success for your ET on Monday.  

Trish


----------



## Loobs72

Hi Everyone

I just wondered if I could be cheeky and join in your group.

My story is I had a fresh IVF cycle in June which was BFN and have 2 frosties.  Am on DR injections at the moment and just about to start taking oestrogen tablets for 2 weeks, FET early October hopefully.

Do you think I could join in?

Thanks

Lynn
xx


----------



## Mustard

everyone

Loobs - of course you're welcome to join.  You're a little bit ahead of me as I'm only just finished my first week of D/Ring.  

Dippy - hope you had a good weekend too.

Lexi - hope your 2ww is going quickly (some chance eh?!). I've got everything crossed for you.

Sam - glad the lining has thickened up ... lots of dividing vibes your way for Tuesday.

Ready - not long now! Fingers crossed for those 5 little un's.

Babybug - hope your water problems are now sorted!

No news here - my moods seemed to have calmed down thank goodness.  Just another week to go until the baseline scan - wish it would hurry up.

Mustard
x


----------



## Loobs72

As I am new into your group can I have a round up of where everyone is up to?

Cheers girls

Lynn
xx


----------



## dippy3

Hi all

Loobs we're due to have ET 2 Oct so I think we'll be close together I started my HRT tablets today

Mustard glad to hear your feeling a bit sainer.

Lexi hows it going??

Sam good luck for Mon and Tue

ready4family lots of    hope your ok

Love to all
Donna


----------



## SAMW

Hi girlies

hows everyone enjoying their weekend? Well its been pouring here all weekend. 

Loobs welcome to the thread hun. Im due for et on tuesday.

Ready sending you lots of       for tomorrow hun. 

Dippy how are you doing? hows the hrt going?

Mustard im glad your mood swings have died down hun. 

Lexi hows your 2ww going hun? Sending you lots of       

Babybug have you got your water sorted hun?

Im trying to stay nice and calm - dont think it will last as need to call clinic at 3pm to see how embies have survived the thaw. Will let you all know how i get on. 

Sofia, Zena, Skiwizard how are you all doing?

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

Hi evening ladies - well news on the water front was that in the morning there still wasnt any, infact got switched back on 2pm friday , so came home and had the best shower i have had for ages, hoooray no longer feel smelly !!     

samw - good luck tomorrow and tuesday not long now !!!  

lexi123 - how's the 2ww going? are you feeling ok , stick little embies !  

ready4family - good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well, let us know !!!      

Hi loobs72 - nice to meet you , i have been downregging for nearly 2 weeks now and have been taking progynova for a week tomorrow, have lining scan on tues , feel like it is thick already as stomach has bloated and feel tugging sensations and shooting pains now and then, hope it is ok??
good luck starting your tablets, we are not far apart my et is due 28th sept   

mustard - try to stay positive, i hate waiting too, i am a very inpatient person and wants everything yesterday, start of week tomorrow so not long until your scan now  

skiwizard - trish congratulations on the twins, glad all is well     enjoy your pregnancy ! does your little boy know? what does he think?

dippy3 - well done on starting the tablets, grow lining grow    we are just a few days apart
good luck !

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend, i have had my parents down which was nice, but as they dont know about our tx it was abit funny trying to inject and take tablets without disappearing for too long , but they didnt seem to notice, although my mum commented on how my stomach had bloated abit !!?? hee hee


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

lexi, the 2WW is soooo hard isn't it?  I'll be joining you tomorrow.  What are you doing to keep busy?

Trish, thanks hun for the wishes!  How are you feeling?  I've been thinking of you.  Nice new addition to your photo!

Loobs, of course you can join.  Welcome.  Wishing you lots of luck on your upcomming fet.  May this be the one!  As you'll see from below, we're having our transfer tomorrow.  These are from our fresh cycle that didn't work in July. 

Mustard, waiting for the scan is hard. Once you get there, you should find the time goes quicker and your transfer will be around the corner.

Donna, thanks for the wishes.  Hopet hings are going well with you.

Sam, thanks also for the wishes.  I may not sign in tomorrow, so will wish you now lots of positive vibes for Tues (i'll be back tues for sure).  I'll be thinking of you and we'll be in the 2Ww togther.

babybug, it's awful being without water.  Don't blame you for loving your shower so much once it came back on.  Thanks for the good luck wishes.  That must have been so tough sneaking in the injections and pills from your parents.  

Our transfer is tomorrow and am getting nervous.  This morning I was really panicking as I looked at our med sheet again and it said that I was not supposed to start the immune injections until tomorrow after our transfer.  Well we started them with the progesterone.  I called the clinic and left a message with a nurse (and had to painfully wait for the dr to call me back).  She eventually did (I was ready to leave to go to the clinic in person to ask) and she said she asked the dr and the dr said just not to take them today.  I was really worried that I had messed things up and our transfer would be cancelled!  Stupid me never double checked the sheet and just assumed they would start with the progesterone.  Thank goodness it was ok (I'll stil let our dr know tomorrow).

Gosh, I need to find a way to relax.  Hopefully I can tomorrow with the books, magazines, dvds and daytime tv.  Got the brazil nuts ready as well.


----------



## lexi123

HI girls - Sorry for the short post - just wanted to pop on to say a quick hi. I am feeling very low today and feel that it has not worked as I am having AF type pains since yesterday.....  Thank you all for asking about me. It's lovely to know that you are all there to support me...

Ready4Family - Good luck for tomorrow and I will be thinking of you..
Lexi


----------



## SAMW

Morning 

Lexi   dont think like that sweetie, those pains can mean anything. Keep that PMA that you've had. Its not over till AF shows hun. Sending you lots of       

Ready wishing you all the best for today hun. Hope it goes well.      


sam xxxx


----------



## Mustard

Loobs - I'm on the second week of d/ring - I've got my baseline scan next Monday.

Dippy - hope the HRT doesn't send you loopy  .

Sam - any news on the thaw rates?    .  I've given you quite a few bubbles to try and get you to your target  

Babybug - glad the water was sorted that must have been a relief - especially with your parents down for the weekend.

Ready4 - glad you managed to clear it with the doctor - it's a nightmare all the different medications on top of all the supplements we all seem to take.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow hon.  

Lexi - AF type pains can go either way, so try to stay positive.  When is your test date?

Hope everyone else is doing ok too.

Mustard
x


----------



## lexi123

Hi Mustard - I have to test early as I need to have ivig if I get a positive so I am testing this Friday.. but I am sure I will be testing earlier then this..

Lexi


----------



## Mustard

Lexi ... well fingers crossed for whenever you test hon.


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Well i phoned the clinic (couldnt wait till 3pm), all 5 have thawed ok, they are all 1 cell and will start dividing overnight. 
ET is booked for 2.15pm. 

Sam xxx


----------



## lexi123

Sam - Yippee - That is fantastic news.. Good luck for tomorrow. Will be looking out for your news...

Lexi


----------



## dippy3

Sam thats brillent news good luck for tomorrow lots of   
love Donna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

lexi, I'm so sorry you're feeling down.  This whole thing is so tough because a lot of pregnancy signs are the same as AF signs (some have spotting, cramping, etc) so could be a good thing.  Hang in there hun.  Sending you positive vibes.

Sam, thanks for the good luck wishes.  Sending them to you too for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you and checking up on you.  Great news on your embryos!

Mustard, thanks.  It is tough with all the meds.  Pretty crazy.  How's the d/r going?

Didn't think I'd be online today since I usally spend the transfer day in bed, but just had lunch so have to sit up for a bit anyways.  Things went ok, I guess.  We have 2 embryos on board..only thing is that they had to defrost all 5 of them.  This really worries me as 3 didn't have living cells and thus, these are the last 2 in their selection criteria.  I was really hoping to go into this with PMA.


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Ready im sending you lots of      and  that your 2 embies snuggle up nicely. Lets hope this works and you dont need to do it again hun so doesnt matter that they had to thaw all 5. Keep that PMA!!! 

Thanks girls for all your best wishes tomorrow, as not sure if will get online tomorrow. ave got a supply of magazines, pineapple juice and brazil nuts for 2ww. 

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

lexi123 - could be implantation pains !!! , alot of women get af pains and still go on to get a bfp !!    think positive and repeat after me "PUPO"


ready4family - glad et was ok, the 2 you have on board is all you need...sending you lots of sticky vibes    

samw - good luck for tomorrow and congratulations on your embies , fingers crossed   

hi dippy3 and mustard hope you are both ok , 

i have my lining scan tomorrow, am abit worried but hopefully will be ok
babybug x


----------



## SAMW

Babybug good luck for your scan tomorrow, heres a lining dance for you

        

Sam xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Sam, how did ET go today?  I'm thinking of you and happy we'll be in the 2WW together.  I'v also got the magazines, brazil nuts as well as books and dvds.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.

babybug, good luck with your lining scan.  Let us know how it goes.

Not much to report here.  Yesterday the clinic mentioned how to avoid stress if possible so am so happy I took the whole week off (will have to be able to handle it next week when I'm back).  Enjoying watching tv (love the talk shows), dvds and reading.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## babybug

Hi !  
well i went for lining scan today, and completely shocked nurses,dp and myself, basically i have responded 200% to meds and lining was 10mm already !!!!!!!!! with just under 2 weeks to go until ET , so they rang embryologist who has put the ET date forward to this friday! only 3 days away      I respond very well to meds as did on icsi cycle, just need embies to stick!, thinking of coating them with superglue this time hee hee   ( if only), so i will be joining you girls on 2ww - ready4family, glad you are ok today, i have booked whole week off too, work bit shocked when i moved it to next week!
samw - how r u? how did it go?

hope everyone else is ok , any more news?

babybug x


----------



## ready4Family

babybug, wow, talk about great response!  That's such a good sign as your body is so ready for a baby.  What are you telling work?  Do they know, or did you take it as vacation?  I like your superglue idea.  Sending you lots of babydust for Friday.


----------



## babybug

ready4family - thanks for kind wishes, my work do know as i am a private nanny and so parents need to know why i request soo much time off over the last year and also because me having time off is a big issue , but they have been fantastic and are wishing me success - my Dp and I have often said how wonderful tx is and how far medicine has developed i.e meds to control our whole cycles but the implantation is still such a Lottery and is the only thing no-one can control !? you never know perhaps in years to come embryo superglue will be available !    , have you been having acupuncture ?


----------



## ready4Family

babybug, that's so wonderful your bosses are so supportive.  It must be hard with your work depending on you so can see why you had to tell them.  Great that they've been giving you time off for appts and procedure, etc.  You are so right in that medicine these days is amazing. WIthout it, our son wouldn't be here and we'd have no chance of another.  we are forever grateful for it (even though so much of it is still a mystery.  No, haven't tried acupuncture.  How about you?  I do take baby aspirin and one of the immune injections is supposed to increase blood flow to the area so hopefully those will suffice.  Lots ofluck for Friday.


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112111.0

This thread will now be locked.


----------

